# Due Kernel I/O error, system refuses to boot randomly



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

My system refuses to boot randomly .
here is the error

```
[ 52.308000] ata2.00: exeception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
[ 52.308000] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:d6:4a:89/00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
[ 92.568000] ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
[ 137.832000] ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
```
now after this, all process started by init are reporting I/O errors
eg.


> * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)              [ OK ]
> etc/init.rc/: 2:/etc/rc2.d/S99stop=readhead: Input/output error


and lastly i get this message,after this there are no further messages and i am forced to reboot it via REISUB


```
Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 0
```
*
Here is Bit of information about my system
*


> Amd Athlon 64 3000+
> MSI-k8mm-v
> 1 GB drr 400 RAM
> Nvidia 6200 128MB Graphics
> ...


I am dual booting it with Windows xp Sp2.

I suspect this error is related to SATA driver,HDD, SATA II backwards compatibility & sata port on my system.

Here is some more information.


```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]
00:0a.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP56 MicroModem (rev 04)
00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a2)
```




```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version_signature
Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic
```


smartctl scan results


> :~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
> smartctl version 5.37 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen
> Home page is *smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ...



Output of dmesg, after rebooting.
Now no error messages are displayed & system strangely behaves normal 
as if nothing happened  

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f4b80
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376
[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   262128
[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   262128
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262128
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7
[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00F6B80 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260081
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=445bad1a-9af1-4eac-8637-9cfd3b8dcb3d ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 1999.806 MHz processor.
[   18.884038] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   18.884512] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   18.884953] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   18.906700] Memory: 1027880k/1048512k available (2015k kernel code, 19928k reserved, 915k data, 364k init, 131008k highmem)
[   18.906710] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   18.906711]     fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)
[   18.906713]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[   18.906714]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)
[   18.906715]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
[   18.906716]       .init : 0xc03e3000 - 0xc043e000   ( 364 kB)
[   18.906717]       .data : 0xc02f7e86 - 0xc03dce84   ( 915 kB)
[   18.906719]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f7e86   (2015 kB)
[   18.906722] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   18.906759] SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[   18.986784] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008550)
[   18.986813] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[   18.986822] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   18.986834] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   18.986965] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   18.986973] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[   18.986976] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
[   18.986978] CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   18.986989] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
[   18.987001] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   19.002922] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   19.003129] Freeing SMP alternatives: 11k freed
[   19.003399] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   19.294738] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
[   19.294816] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
[   19.297315] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00
[   19.297337] Total of 1 processors activated (4004.27 BogoMIPS).
[   19.297840] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[   19.298160] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0
[   19.442801] Brought up 1 CPUs
[   19.442926] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   19.443012] Time: 22:35:57  Date: 03/21/108
[   19.443032] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   19.443104] EISA bus registered
[   19.443121] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[   19.450686] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4b0, last bus=1
[   19.450688] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   19.450690] Setting up standard PCI resources
[   19.455611] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[   19.459740] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[   19.459746] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
[   19.459762] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[   19.464834] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[   19.464845] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[   19.465615] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[   19.503994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
[   19.504128] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
[   19.504261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
[   19.504380] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[   19.504496] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[   19.504607] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[   19.504717] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[   19.504828] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[   19.504966] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
[   19.505093] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
[   19.505220] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
[   19.505366] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
[   19.505430] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   19.505441] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[   19.505448] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[   19.508537] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
[   19.508539] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[   19.508542] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[   19.508584] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[   19.508587] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   19.532951] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   19.532953] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   19.533002] pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
[   19.533005] pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
[   19.533008] pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[   19.533010] pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   19.533015] pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
[   19.533018] pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
[   19.534768] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
[   19.563244] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[   19.563246]   IO window: disabled.
[   19.563250]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
[   19.563253]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
[   19.563266] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
[   19.563277] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   19.602811] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   19.602945] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)
[   19.604517] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   19.605082] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[   19.605085] TCP reno registered
[   19.614892] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   20.066758] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[   20.184300] Freeing initrd memory: 7060k freed
[   20.184643] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   20.184657] audit(1208817357.024:1): initialized
[   20.184716] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[   20.186091] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   20.186130] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   20.186216] io scheduler noop registered
[   20.186218] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   20.186219] io scheduler deadline registered
[   20.186233] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   20.186246] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
[   20.186310] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[   20.186430] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   20.540476] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   20.558377] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   20.558458] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   20.558547] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   20.558690] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   20.559094] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   20.559273] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   20.559393] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   20.559587] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 16) is a 16450
[   20.559710] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 16) is a 8250
[   20.559763] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
[   20.560193] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   20.560339] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
[   20.560393] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   20.560395] PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12
[   20.810673] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   20.810777] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   20.810867] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   20.810886] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   20.810888] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[   20.810901] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   20.810985] TCP cubic registered
[   20.810995] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   20.811014] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   20.811165]   Magic number: 4:928:603
[   20.811224]   hash matches device ptyd7
[   20.811233]   hash matches device ptyaa
[   20.811586] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed
[   20.892052] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
[   22.020832] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized<5>audit(1208817358.524:2):  type=1505 info="AppArmor initialized" pid=1202
[   22.027029] fuse init (API version 7.8)
[   22.031607] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   22.620948] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   22.624855] libata version 2.21 loaded.
[   22.625887] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.2
[   22.626121] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
[   22.626130] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   22.626180] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
[   22.626251] scsi0 : sata_via
[   22.626298] scsi1 : sata_via
[   22.626320] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e100 ctl 0x0001e202 bmdma 0x0001e500 irq 17
[   22.626324] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e300 ctl 0x0001e402 bmdma 0x0001e508 irq 17
[   22.651758] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[   22.651764] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[   22.690263] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   22.690314] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   22.690331] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   22.719965] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[   22.741633] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
[   22.741638] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
[   22.830296] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   22.897751] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   22.918597] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   23.042234] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   23.272598] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[   23.272601] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
[   23.339218] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
[   23.339322] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   23.339726] VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1
[   23.339745] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   23.339756] VP_IDE: chipset revision 6
[   23.339757] VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[   23.339767] VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1
[   23.339775]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
[   23.339786]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
[   23.339792] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[   23.356113] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   23.356125] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   23.356128] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   23.356140] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   23.356185] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   23.356191] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   23.356193] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   23.356204] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   23.356208]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
[   23.387658] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   23.391782] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   23.668747] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
[   23.668752] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
[   23.681831] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   23.681837] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
[   23.681973] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   23.906101] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[   24.770055] hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1650, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[   25.107205] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[   25.109593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
[   25.109601] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   25.109612] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   25.109799] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   25.109826] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000e800
[   25.109951] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   25.109975] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   25.109982] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   25.213984] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   25.213993] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   25.214010] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   25.214028] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e900
[   25.214106] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   25.214125] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   25.214131] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   25.317981] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   25.317991] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   25.318012] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   25.318033] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ea00
[   25.318116] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   25.318136] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   25.318144] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   25.421925] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   25.421932] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
[   25.421947] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[   25.421965] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000eb00
[   25.422042] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   25.422061] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   25.422068] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   25.526064] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   25.526075] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
[   25.526093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[   25.526131] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xfb001000
[   25.526137] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   25.526204] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   25.526223] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   25.526230] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   25.630213] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
[   25.630221] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   25.630306] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ed00, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 19.
[   25.631020] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
[   26.817650] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   26.994645] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   28.602085] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
[   30.035265] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
[   30.074983] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
[   30.078904] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
[   30.194500] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   30.294394] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   30.901302] hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[   30.901310] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   31.500839] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[   31.755664] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   31.755880] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008
[   31.776862] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[   31.791886] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   31.791938] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
[   31.809946] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   31.822426] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3
[   31.822473] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
[   31.822487] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   31.822490] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   32.327174] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
[   32.327183] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   32.327320] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
[   33.426746] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   33.465292] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (version 2.00.00)
[   33.465330] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
[   33.465332] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
[   33.465335] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   33.530884] w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290
[   33.532323] w83627hf w83627hf.656: Reading VID from GPIO5
[   33.904174] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
[   34.816100] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   34.816253] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
[   34.816258] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   35.901926] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4
[   35.906141] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   35.939259] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5
[   35.943440] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   36.019085] No dock devices found.
[   36.963138] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   37.215828] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   37.215833] apm: overridden by ACPI.
[   19.512000] Marking TSC unstable due to: cpufreq changes.
[   19.516000] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
[   20.440000] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[   20.440000] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
[   20.440000] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
[   21.556000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   21.796000] audit(1208797578.220:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=4924 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
[   23.552000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -142799059 ns)
```



Please post, If anything else is Required


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes this is due to SATA HDD
By any chance u hav enabled AHCI mode ?

even sometime my system refuses to boot and shows similar error, i press restart button and it boots up fine


----------



## praka123 (Apr 21, 2008)

@gary:seems to me,earlier symptoms of a hdd failure,esp that "frozen" err mesg.I may be wrong,but I got the same error message last time.
I think you should try seatools windows(installer)  or livecd to verify that ur hdd is OK.

edit:
this thread:
*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=275504


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:seems to me,earlier symptoms of a hdd failure,esp that "frozen" err mesg.I may be wrong,but I got the same error message last time.
> I think you should try seatools windows(installer)  or livecd to verify that ur hdd is OK.
> 
> edit:
> ...


I have tested it with seatools.
they report it to be working nicely.
and my drive is just 2 months old, replaced it when the old one died
Its brand new 7200.10 series
Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 80-GB Hard Drive



T159 said:


> Yes this is due to SATA HDD
> By any chance u hav enabled AHCI mode ?
> 
> even sometime my system refuses to boot and shows similar error, i press restart button and it boots up fine


How to check for AHCI mode?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 21, 2008)

@gary:then OK  .now as per google,it has to do with the newer libata driver and/or the sata connector which tends to be loose.try removing the connector and plugging it again or make sure plugged OK.

and in BIOS,make sure u have enabled all PATA and SATA ports!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

I am facing this problem at random, which hinders in further debugging.
As, error soon disappears.

it occurs mostly at Worst possible times, like just before i need to take a copy of presentation

Noticed all this errors, over period of 15 days & now posted all information here.


I have tried removing SATA cables, but it does work sometimes & sometimes does not

@prakash
can you point out where you say problems with newer libata driver?

[edit]
seems the problem is widespread, with no workaround available.
more 10,000 results in Google.
*www.google.co.in/search?q=exception+Emask+0x0+SAct+0x0+SErr+0x0+action+0x2+frozen


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2008)

@gary:
its all with the new libata(if u try compiling a kernel,u understand) and ur gr8 mobo(MSI).there was an old sata driver set,but from 2.6.19 onwards libata is the standard.
try booting with "pci=nomsi" in kernel line in grub.also remove quiet splash lines.
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635

If all fails,and if ur on x86 architecture,install 2.6.22-386 kernel from apt.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

One more thing i would like to point out the sata_via driver which i am using is in very bad shape.

even NCQ is disabled, as it does not support.


> ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (*depth 0/32*)



This indicated NCQ is present but disabled, ideally it should be depth 32/32



praka123 said:


> @gary:
> its all with the new libata(if u try compiling a kernel,u understand) and ur gr8 mobo(MSI).there was an old sata driver set,but from 2.6.19 onwards libata is the standard.
> try booting with "pci=nomsi" in kernel line in grub.also remove quiet splash lines.
> *bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635
> ...


what is this nomsi thing?

also, i am thinking of upgrading to Hardy x64.





> cmd c8/00:08:d6:4a:89/00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in



from this line, i see this driver is at fault

here a resource for all of you
Understanding libata error messages


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2008)

*BUMP*

So Gurus, any solutions to this?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2008)

did u tried booting with pci=nomsi option?it seems some specific option for msi mobo.

when grub shows off,press "e" and select "kernel /boot/vmlinuz..." and again press "e" go to the end and append "pci=nomsi" without quotes,press ENTER,then press "b" to boot.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 23, 2008)

Even I face this issue of Kubuntu gutsy refusing to boot randomly.It happens quite frequently now, which is really getting on my nerves now.!  KDM starts fine when I boot into recovery mode and start kdm.Tell me the info you guys will need since I don't really know what else should I post to help in identifying the cause.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> did u tried booting with pci=nomsi option?it seems some specific option for msi mobo.
> 
> when grub shows off,press "e" and select "kernel /boot/vmlinuz..." and again press "e" go to the end and append "pci=nomsi" without quotes,press ENTER,then press "b" to boot.


even many non msi users face this problem, so i do not think nomsi should help.

Still i would try it out & report back



shady_inc said:


> Even I face this issue of Kubuntu gutsy refusing to boot randomly.It happens quite frequently now, which is really getting on my nerves now.!  KDM starts fine when I boot into recovery mode and start kdm.Tell me the info you guys will need since I don't really know what else should I post to help in identifying the cause.


Press ALT+F1 & then ALT+F8.
and see where the system is hanged.

Please post the exact error message


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

kubuntu is buggy(no,offense).better install ubuntu,then  install kde from repo. ,remove gnome.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 25, 2008)

No resolution Yet

Thinking of posting it to KML


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you may like to try Hardy. ,if hardy too got the same bug,it may be better to complaint on Ubuntu Bug Tracking System(launchpad?). 

also try libata mailing list?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 25, 2008)

The problem seems to have gone now that I am using Xfce again.Anyway, I will getting 8.04 and hopefully, the issue won't appear there.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^
heh...i also upgraded to 8.04 x64 in this Hope

^^^
heh...i also upgraded to 8.04 x64 in this Hope


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> heh...i also upgraded to 8.04 x64 in this Hope


When everything else fails...UPGRADE.!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

and what happened after upgrade?same story


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> and what happened after upgrade?same story


All good till now


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

^haow! gr8! 8)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^haow! gr8! 8)


My problem occurs random, so can't say if its fixed on hardy.
previous on gutsy it bugged me for 4 days, and didn't occur for next 25 days.

This part is which makes troubleshooting difficult.


----------



## JGuru (Apr 29, 2008)

@Gary, Did you send a bug report to the Ubuntu Team about the problems you are
 facing? If not, do it immediately.  You can also send a report using the "Ubuntu Device Database".

 $ *hwdb-gui*

  Nice to see my friends Gary, Mehul, Prakash, Kalpik, Satish, Vishal Gupta, Nitish &
 and all  others.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

JGuru said:


> @Gary, Did you send a bug report to the Ubuntu Team about the problems you are
> facing? If not, do it immediately.  You can also send a report using the "Ubuntu Device Database".
> 
> $ *hwdb-gui*
> ...


Will File a Bug report, if i get the Error again


[offtopic]
@Jguru
Same Here!


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

**BUMP**
Faced this error again. this time things were little different
* Error comes after 2-3 minutes when the machine is fully booted, previously it came during boot-up
* Error Message has been changed a bit but the same message comes again & again.
* This has to do with libata as after Rebooting. i can run windows Xp SP3.
   no error messages there

Here is the exact error message(typed the whole thing manually, as system froze)

```
ata2.00: status: {DRDY ERR}
ata2.00: error: {UNC}
ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
ata2.00: DMDMA stat 0x5
ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:06:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
```
here is the bug report:*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223014
Hard Luck, Sheer Hard Luck for me

Ps: posting from windows xp, as Ubuntu install is giving me hell lot of problems. so if you ask me to try some command, you have to wait longer.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

hmm...bug?for the time being,@gary,you should try a custom compiled kernel which uses old "sata/pata" drivers rather than libata?

one thing is,you can try some old distros with kernel 2.6.15 etc to make sure this is a libata problem.

if that too fails,I am afraid,it will be a hdd problem?


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hmm...bug?for the time being,@gary,you should try a custom compiled kernel which uses old "sata/pata" drivers rather than libata?
> 
> one thing is,you can try some old distros with kernel 2.6.15 etc to make sure this is a libata problem.
> 
> if that too fails,I am afraid,it will be a hdd problem?


Yeah,will try older kernel. Please guide

@praka123
if it was HDD problem how come windows xp sp3 works fine?


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

well,I said I am not sure


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Great, now the problem which was random is permanent, i can't work  in 8.04 at all, hangs after boot up

damn, stuck with windows sp


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

did u try ahci mode ?


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

the bug report u linked seems to got the solution too?try booting with that options :-


```
nopaic nolapic  libata.atapi_enabled=1 combined_mode=libata
```


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2008)

The present condition.
Exactly after i boot, just after 60-70 secs system freezes, By pressing ALT+F2. 
can see this error message, printing again & again on the terminal in very short intervals.


```
ata2.00: status: {DRDY ERR}
ata2.00: error: {UNC}
ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
ata2.00: DMDMA stat 0x5
ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:06:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
```

After that i Pressed ALT+PRINTSCN+R+E

voila system is stable again, and i can login.
now again after some 60secs the problems repeats & same thing is repeated.
But the 60 secs were enough for me to get Logs.

*Output Of Dmesg*

```
May  3 20:30:57 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  3 20:50:39 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889399]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3676.019216] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3676.019235] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991664]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3679.109122] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3679.109143] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056550]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.184254] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.184272] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844445]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.972666] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.972685] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880983]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.990138] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.990158] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821839]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.955982] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956000] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956004] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956008] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956009]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956014]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956016] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956021] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956039] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.980491] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.980966] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.981497] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.981837] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.982094] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.982515] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593947]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.692188] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.692199] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.371976]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.489303] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.489321] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388785]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.509399] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.509412] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169684]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.282802] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.282812] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935600]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3706.056243] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3706.056266] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.724020]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822149] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822169] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822173] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822177] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822178]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822183]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822185] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822191] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822210] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.823155] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.823167] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:58:20 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
```


```
May  2 00:25:51 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 00:25:51 Moody-Machine anacron[5004]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
May  2 00:25:51 Moody-Machine anacron[5004]: Normal exit (1 job run)
May  2 00:36:51 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  2 00:54:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2190.513023] eth0: link down
May  2 00:54:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2193.451155] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 00:54:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2200.072437] eth0: link down
May  2 00:54:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2202.149467] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 00:54:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2203.026588] eth0: link down
May  2 00:54:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2205.102676] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 01:16:51 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  2 01:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[2144]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 01:33:33 Moody-Machine postfix/master[28980]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 01:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[5711]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 01:56:51 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  2 02:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[6847]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 02:00:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5929.227734] eth0: link down
May  2 02:00:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5933.538606] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:00:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5940.182612] eth0: link down
May  2 02:00:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5942.259643] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:00:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5943.136763] eth0: link down
May  2 02:00:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 5945.212845] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:03:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6122.998969] eth0: link down
May  2 02:03:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6126.999709] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:03:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6134.384047] eth0: link down
May  2 02:03:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6136.690810] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:03:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6137.666441] eth0: link down
May  2 02:03:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6139.973223] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:07:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[17816]: (gaurish) CMD (/home/gaurish/scripts/router-reboot.sh | telnet)
May  2 02:07:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6326.282973] eth0: link down
May  2 02:07:05 Moody-Machine postfix/pickup[28981]: 5A75F2A01E: uid=1000 from=<gaurish>
May  2 02:07:05 Moody-Machine postfix/cleanup[17930]: 5A75F2A01E: message-id=<20080501203705.5A75F2A01E@Moody-Machine>
May  2 02:07:05 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[28985]: 5A75F2A01E: from=<gaurish@Moody-Machine>, size=915, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May  2 02:07:05 Moody-Machine postfix/local[17932]: 5A75F2A01E: to=<gaurish@Moody-Machine>, orig_to=<gaurish>, relay=local, delay=4, delays=4/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
May  2 02:07:05 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[28985]: 5A75F2A01E: removed
May  2 02:07:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6328.569557] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:07:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6335.279583] eth0: link down
May  2 02:07:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6337.586340] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:07:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6338.561973] eth0: link down
May  2 02:07:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 6340.744694] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 02:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[20965]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 02:15:31 Moody-Machine proftpd[31178]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 (stable) (built Sun Oct 7 09:05:24 UTC 2007) standalone mode STARTUP 
May  2 02:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[1129]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 02:36:51 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  2 02:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10072]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 02:56:51 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  2 03:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10311]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 03:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10445]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 03:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10518]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 03:29:19 Moody-Machine postfix/pickup[10491]: 321732A08B: uid=65534 from=<nobody>
May  2 03:29:19 Moody-Machine postfix/cleanup[10639]: 321732A08B: message-id=<20080501215919.321732A08B@Moody-Machine>
May  2 03:29:19 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[28985]: 321732A08B: from=<nobody@Moody-Machine>, size=1098, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May  2 03:29:19 Moody-Machine postfix/local[10642]: 321732A08B: to=<gaurish@localhost>, relay=local, delay=0.23, delays=0.16/0.04/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
May  2 03:29:19 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[28985]: 321732A08B: removed
May  2 03:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10748]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 03:41:59 Moody-Machine proftpd[31178]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD killed (signal 15) 
May  2 03:41:59 Moody-Machine proftpd[31178]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 standalone mode SHUTDOWN 
May  2 03:42:06 Moody-Machine proftpd[10934]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 (stable) (built Sun Oct 7 09:05:24 UTC 2007) standalone mode STARTUP 
May  2 03:54:38 Moody-Machine console-kit-daemon[4829]: WARNING: Unable to activate console: No such device or address 
May  2 03:54:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [10374.557477] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 03:54:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [10374.557488] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 03:54:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [10374.557523] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 03:54:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 03:54:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty4 main process (4285) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty5 main process (4286) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty2 main process (4290) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty3 main process (4291) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty6 main process (4293) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:52 Moody-Machine init: tty1 main process (5141) killed by TERM signal
May  2 03:55:53 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4712]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
May  2 03:55:53 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4712]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 03:55:53 Moody-Machine postfix/master[28980]: terminating on signal 15
May  2 03:55:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [10445.497770] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 03:55:57 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
May  2 03:56:42 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.873227] time.c: Detected 1999.774 MHz processor.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.878711] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.878714] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.878731] Checking aperture...
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.878733] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.892880] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.892922] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971212] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009016)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971252] Security Framework initialized
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971263] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971279] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971284] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.971379] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.972363] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.972841] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.973005] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.973007] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.973010] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.973035] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.973636] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   17.974102] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.310817] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.310872] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.354428] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404436] APIC timer calibration result 12498584
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404438] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404494] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404725] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404728]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404729]   groups: 01
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.404889] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.405310] Time:  3:56:24  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.405337] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.405495] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.405560] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.406438] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.411046] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.411053] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.411069] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.416349] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.417240] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.458474] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.458620] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.458765] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.458896] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459143] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459264] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459390] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459541] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459682] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.459981] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.460075] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.460100] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.460107] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.463482] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.463485] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.463702] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.463705] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.463714] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.472481] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.472483] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.472543] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.476576] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.476647] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.480448] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492481] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492484] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492486] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492489] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492492] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492495] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492497] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492500] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492502] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492504] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492507] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492509] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492516] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492518] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492524] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492527] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492529] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492531] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492534] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492536] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492538] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492540] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492885] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492887]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492890]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492893]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492906] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.492942] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.528520] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.528958] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.530947] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.531910] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.531913] TCP reno registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.540602] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.996399] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.190446] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.198763] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.198781] audit(1209700585.280:1): initialized
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200531] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200601] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200730] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200732] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200734] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200822] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.200835] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.201229] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.225554] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.225634] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.225636] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.225750] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.225862] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.226314] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.226549] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.226677] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.226978] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227155] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227206] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227717] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227775] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227852] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227854] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.227967] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236440] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236471] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236473] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236614] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236670] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236790]   Magic number: 8:348:916
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236867]   hash matches device ptywf
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236901]   hash matches device ptmx
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236924] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236927] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236929] EDD information not available.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.236937] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.264330] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.431497] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.984251] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.044394] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.053515] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.053537] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.056525] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.056779] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.056788] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.059604] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.067341] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.087860] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.092086] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.104056] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.104126] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.104129] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.132076] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.132084] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.232115] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.255880] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.308033] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.519946] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.728736] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.728741] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.795365] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.795505] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.796024] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.796079] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798555] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798564] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798574] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798799] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798830] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798956] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798980] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.798985] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804620] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804710] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804721] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804723] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804737] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804782] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804789] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804791] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804802] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.804806]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.843443] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.847924] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.899991] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900029] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900052] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900154] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900174] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.900180] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.003968] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.003982] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.004006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.004029] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.004130] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.004150] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.004154] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.074441] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.074453] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.107950] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.107964] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.107985] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.108008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.108108] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.108129] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.108134] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.212065] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.212232] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.212296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.212340] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223820] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223942] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223966] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223973] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.328262] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.328272] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.328629] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.329340] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.329496] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.329520] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.329713] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.329753] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.330874] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.330876] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.812320] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.984161] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.986301] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.986370] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.515593] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.691687] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.074860] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.234909] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.322910] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.486923] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.498780] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.498900] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.514825] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.914844] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.914895] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.695531] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.695542] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.695685] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.714567] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.717824] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.729206] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.729213] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.729312] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.073752] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.788524] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.800878] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.830463] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.830482] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.830486] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.904599] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.904792] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.930476] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.930672] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.628687] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.256894] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.962941] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.963084] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.963088] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.567543] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.035368] No dock devices found.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.318136] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.318174] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.318177] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.318179] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.129142] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 03:56:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.244158] audit(1209680803.689:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4761 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 03:56:44 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4847]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 03:56:44 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 03:56:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 4239251143.
May  2 03:56:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.649133] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 03:56:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.653018] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 03:56:45 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209680805.215241] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 03:56:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.815274] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -90001801 ns)
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine anacron[5096]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine anacron[5096]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.321327] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.321337] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.321371] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 03:56:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.433156] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 03:56:48 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5128]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 03:56:48 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5129]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 03:56:48 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5129]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 03:57:02 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 03:57:02 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 03:58:31 Moody-Machine proftpd[7839]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 (stable) (built Sun Oct 7 09:05:24 UTC 2007) standalone mode STARTUP 
May  2 04:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[9349]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 04:02:02 Moody-Machine postfix/pickup[4868]: 285832A222: uid=65534 from=<nobody>
May  2 04:02:02 Moody-Machine postfix/cleanup[9377]: 285832A222: message-id=<20080501223202.285832A222@Moody-Machine>
May  2 04:02:02 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[4871]: 285832A222: from=<nobody@Moody-Machine>, size=1120, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May  2 04:02:02 Moody-Machine postfix/local[9379]: 285832A222: to=<gaurish@localhost>, relay=local, delay=0.17, delays=0.08/0.07/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
May  2 04:02:02 Moody-Machine postfix/qmgr[4871]: 285832A222: removed
May  2 04:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[9498]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 04:13:31 Moody-Machine proftpd[7839]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD killed (signal 15) 
May  2 04:13:31 Moody-Machine proftpd[7839]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 standalone mode SHUTDOWN 
May  2 04:13:39 Moody-Machine proftpd[9754]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 (stable) (built Sun Oct 7 09:05:24 UTC 2007) standalone mode STARTUP 
May  2 04:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[9807]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine console-kit-daemon[4921]: WARNING: Unable to activate console: No such device or address 
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty4 main process (4302) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty5 main process (4303) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty2 main process (4307) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty3 main process (4308) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty6 main process (4310) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine init: tty1 main process (5238) killed by TERM signal
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4729]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 04:31:05 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4847]: terminating on signal 15
May  2 04:31:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 1404.233106] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 04:31:08 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
May  2 12:22:04 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.582444] time.c: Detected 1999.762 MHz processor.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.587928] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.587931] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.587948] Checking aperture...
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.587950] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.602091] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.602134] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680429] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.49 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008983)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680469] Security Framework initialized
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680479] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680496] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680500] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.680596] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.681580] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682059] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682223] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682225] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682228] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682253] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.682855] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.683320] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.019581] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.019636] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.063199] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113223] APIC timer calibration result 12498512
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113225] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113311] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113544] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113547]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113548]   groups: 01
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.113719] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.114142] Time: 12:21:46  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.114169] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.114325] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.114390] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.115260] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.119853] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.119859] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.119875] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.125154] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.126046] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167244] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167390] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167536] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167666] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167793] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.167914] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168036] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168157] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168311] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168453] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168592] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168752] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168845] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168870] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.168877] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.172253] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.172256] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.172472] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.172475] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.172485] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.181269] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.181271] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.181330] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.185364] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.185434] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.189236] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201269] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201272] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201275] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201277] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201280] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201283] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201285] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201288] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201290] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201292] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201295] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201297] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201304] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201306] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201312] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201315] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201317] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201319] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201322] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201324] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201326] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201328] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201673] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201674]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201678]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201680]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201694] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.201730] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.237351] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.237762] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.239719] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.240682] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.240686] TCP reno registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.249391] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.705187] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.899230] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.907214] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.907229] audit(1209730907.280:1): initialized
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.908963] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909032] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909180] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909183] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909184] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909272] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909285] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.909681] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.933689] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.933777] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.933779] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.933895] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.934009] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.934483] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.934724] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.934854] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.935171] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.935355] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.935407] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.935921] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.935981] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.936057] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.936060] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.937217] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949153] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949187] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949189] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949331] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949390] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949509]   Magic number: 8:237:379
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949643] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949645] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949647] EDD information not available.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.949655] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.977117] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.147905] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.701038] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.760950] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.768768] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.768815] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.780887] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.781137] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.781146] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.781192] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.792837] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.800808] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.813425] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.813490] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.813493] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.825876] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.852801] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.852808] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.944897] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.964642] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.016764] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.228721] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.437266] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.437271] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.503886] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.504023] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.504237] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.504292] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.506829] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.506839] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.506849] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.507072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.507103] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.507228] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.507251] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.507257] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513162] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513253] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513264] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513267] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513281] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513326] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513333] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513335] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513346] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.513349]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.551981] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.556480] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608758] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608773] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608795] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608818] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608922] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608942] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.608947] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712729] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712744] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712768] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712789] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712890] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712909] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.712914] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.782971] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.782983] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816717] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816732] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816753] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816776] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816877] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816897] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.816902] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.920820] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.920984] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.921048] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.921092] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.932589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.932709] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.932732] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.932739] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.037022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.037032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.037386] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.038097] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.038256] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.038280] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.038469] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.038511] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.039580] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.039582] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.521082] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.692943] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.695239] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.695309] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.224349] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.397453] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.857268] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.955617] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.011623] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.191657] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.207836] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.207960] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.219468] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.615719] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.615769] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.411035] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.426016] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.426027] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.426169] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.439257] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.439263] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.439366] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.472852] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.834115] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.544453] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.557547] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.587185] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.587204] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.587208] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.632926] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.633120] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.642366] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.642534] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.345528] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.973983] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.688135] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.688277] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.688281] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.276070] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.743924] No dock devices found.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.018491] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.018528] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.018531] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.018533] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.787719] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.911007] audit(1209711125.640:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4750 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4718]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 1258174126.
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4836]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 12:22:05 Moody-Machine ntpdate[3012]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -1.013539 sec
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.357805] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.361680] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 12:22:06 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209711126.150196] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 12:22:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.523924] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -89990216 ns)
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine anacron[5086]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine anacron[5086]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.016625] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.016635] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.016669] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 12:22:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.057834] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 12:22:09 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5118]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 12:22:09 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5119]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 12:22:09 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5119]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 12:22:23 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 12:22:23 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 12:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[31575]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 13:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[32075]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 13:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[13837]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 13:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[26332]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 13:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[28385]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 14:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[28876]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 14:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[10637]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 14:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[23132]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 14:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[25252]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 15:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[25761]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 15:06:15 Moody-Machine proftpd[3165]: Moody-Machine - ProFTPD 1.3.1 (stable) (built Sun Oct 7 09:05:24 UTC 2007) standalone mode STARTUP 
May  2 15:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[7704]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 15:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[20216]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 20:33:53 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.121361] time.c: Detected 1999.767 MHz processor.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.126845] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.126849] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.126865] Checking aperture...
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.126867] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.141030] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.141072] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219345] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009050)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219392] Security Framework initialized
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219400] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219413] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219417] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.219511] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220257] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220735] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220898] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220900] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220903] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.220928] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.221529] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.221976] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.558249] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.558304] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.601864] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.651872] APIC timer calibration result 12498543
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.651874] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.651959] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652192] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652195]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652196]   groups: 01
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652367] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652789] Time: 20:33:29  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652816] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.652973] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.653037] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.653907] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.658497] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.658504] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.658520] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.663797] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.664690] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.705898] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706044] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706189] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706320] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706446] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706567] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706689] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706814] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.706964] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707106] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707245] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707405] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707498] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707523] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.707530] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.710907] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.710910] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.711126] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.711130] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.711139] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.719917] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.719919] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.719978] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.724011] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.724081] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.727884] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739918] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739920] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739923] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739926] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739928] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739931] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739934] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739936] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739939] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739941] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739943] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739946] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739953] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739955] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739961] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739963] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739966] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739968] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739970] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739972] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739974] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.739977] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740321] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740323]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740326]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740329]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740344] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.740379] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.775957] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.776394] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.778384] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.779347] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.779350] TCP reno registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.788040] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.243836] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.438397] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.446382] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.446398] audit(1209760410.280:1): initialized
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448142] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448213] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448343] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448345] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448347] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448435] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448448] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.448845] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.473250] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.473331] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.473333] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.473446] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.473561] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474020] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474257] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474385] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474694] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474874] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.474925] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.475434] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.475492] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.475569] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.475572] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.475686] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.483881] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.483912] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.483914] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484055] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484111] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484232]   Magic number: 8:294:598
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484290]   hash matches device ptyd2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484356]   hash matches device PNP0C0F:0a
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484366] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484369] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484371] EDD information not available.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.484379] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.511765] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.679085] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.231699] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.287503] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.302419] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.302441] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.307526] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.307777] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.307785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.307830] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.319498] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.327476] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.347464] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.347532] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.347535] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.352277] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.383479] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.383487] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.483524] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.505065] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.551437] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.763376] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.967485] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.967491] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.042432] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.042569] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.042773] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.042826] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045350] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045359] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045369] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045595] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045627] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045751] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045775] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.045780] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052098] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052191] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052202] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052205] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052217] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052263] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052270] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052272] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052283] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.052287]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.090524] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.094967] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147416] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147431] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147453] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147475] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147581] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147602] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147607] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251405] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251429] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251450] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251552] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251572] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.251577] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.305363] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.305368] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355371] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355411] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355434] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355538] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355559] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.355564] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.459504] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.459708] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.459775] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.459817] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.471277] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.471405] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.471429] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.471437] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.575688] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.575700] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.576119] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.576867] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.577004] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.577027] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.580267] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.580923] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.582028] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.582031] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.067750] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.239724] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.241761] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.241835] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.258366] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.271901] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.271907] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.271966] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.763025] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.939120] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.957781] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.970267] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.983057] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.983077] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.983081] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579613] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579633] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579641] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 143059
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579678] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287264
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579702] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609945
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579708] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579713] EXT3-fs: sda2: 4 orphan inodes deleted
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.579715] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.687115] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.253250] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.289560] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.389499] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.581313] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.593159] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.593288] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input5
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.605294] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.755038] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.764924] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.764959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.765100] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.127829] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.833965] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.834017] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.974984] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.975177] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.113080] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.113264] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.764021] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.391871] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.281561] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.281741] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.281746] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.769556] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.204079] No dock devices found.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.478505] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.478545] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.478547] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.478549] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   47.239532] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [   47.362852] audit(1209740634.676:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4836 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 20:33:55 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4922]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 20:33:55 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 20:33:55 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 1734763671.
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine ntpdate[3073]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -1.411345 sec
May  2 20:33:54 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209740634.722330] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 20:33:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [   49.095428] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 20:33:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [   49.221349] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 20:33:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.423733] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -209993897 ns)
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.571268] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.571277] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.571311] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.667687] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine anacron[5172]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 20:33:57 Moody-Machine anacron[5172]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 20:33:58 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5204]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 20:33:58 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5205]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 20:33:58 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5205]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 20:34:13 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 20:34:13 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784953] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784960] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784966] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784968]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784970] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.784972] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.905683] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  101.905701] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573376] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573384] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573390] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573392]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573395] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.573396] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.679130] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  104.679149] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613845] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613852] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613859] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613860]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613863] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.613865] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.722978] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  107.722992] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405565] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405571] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405577] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405579]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405581] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.405583] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.533778] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  110.533786] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208939] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208945] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208952] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208953]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208956] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.208958] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.329695] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  113.329715] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012350] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012358] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012365] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012366]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012369] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.012371] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110607] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110628] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110632] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110636] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110637]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110642]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110644] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110649] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.110669] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147626] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147730] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147733] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147747] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147763] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147770] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147772] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:35:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  116.147783] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505027] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505034] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505041] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505042]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505045] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.505047] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.614202] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  221.614223] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258610] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258616] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258621] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258623]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258626] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.258627] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.325700] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  224.325713] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421631] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421636] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421642] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421644]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421646] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.421648] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.476238] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.476251] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954078] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954084] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954090] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954091]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954094] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  227.954096] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.021175] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.021188] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499017] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499023] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499029] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499030]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499033] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.499035] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.561950] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  229.561962] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056451] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056456] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056462] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056463]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056466] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.056468] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111051] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111064] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111068] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111071] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111073]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111077]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111079] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111084] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111087] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.111100] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.127741] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.129126] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.129130] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.138920] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.141197] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.142009] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.142014] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.142487] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014191] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014227] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014229]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014264] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.014296] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.081243] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.081251] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.579924] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.579962] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.579998] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.580000]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.580035] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.580067] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.647012] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.647020] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.124868] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.124906] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.124942] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.124944]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.124979] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.125011] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.179464] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.179473] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661491] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661535] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661576] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661578]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661623] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.661665] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.720252] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  238.720266] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198126] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198170] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198212] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198213]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198259] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.198296] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.265199] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.265211] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751411] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751456] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751497] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751498]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751544] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.751582] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810144] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810155] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810158] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810162] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810163]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810168]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810170] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810174] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810178] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810229] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810255] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810265] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810267] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810279] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810292] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810299] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810301] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  241.810313] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492075] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492118] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492160] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492161]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492207] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.492244] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.559142] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  243.559150] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049510] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049555] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049596] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049598]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049643] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.049681] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.104088] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.104099] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598615] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598659] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598700] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598701]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598747] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.598785] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.653201] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.653209] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139417] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139461] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139502] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139503]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139549] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.139586] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.193983] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.193993] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680196] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680240] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680281] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680282]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680328] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.680366] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.734772] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.734785] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229303] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229348] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229389] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229390]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229436] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.229478] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283877] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283888] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283891] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283895] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283896]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283901]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283903] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283907] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283911] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283961] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283988] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283997] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.283999] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.284011] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.284024] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.284032] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.284034] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:37:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.284045] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807545] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807589] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807630] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807632]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807677] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.807715] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.862143] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:37:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.862153] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356667] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356711] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356753] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356754]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356800] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.356837] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.411255] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.411261] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893283] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893328] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893369] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893370]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893416] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.893453] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.956203] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.956215] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438227] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438271] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438312] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438314]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438360] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.438397] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.505316] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.505325] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983172] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983216] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983258] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983259]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983305] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.983342] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.037768] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.037778] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.523950] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.523994] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.524035] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.524037]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.524082] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.524120] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591045] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591055] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591058] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591061] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591063]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591067]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591069] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591074] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591077] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.591127] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.603282] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.603507] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.603510] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.603998] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.604504] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.604515] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.604517] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.604529] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218819] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218863] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218905] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218906]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218952] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.218991] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.285908] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.285916] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772094] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772138] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772179] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772180]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772226] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.772264] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.835021] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.835033] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317056] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317100] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317142] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317143]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317189] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.317226] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.379968] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.379978] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.861989] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.862033] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.862074] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.862075]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.862121] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.862159] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.929083] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.929096] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419434] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419477] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419519] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419520]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419566] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.419603] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.478192] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.478200] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960215] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960264] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960305] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960306]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960352] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.960390] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023138] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023149] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023153] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023156] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023158]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023162]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023164] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023168] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023172] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023223] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023249] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023258] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023260] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023273] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023287] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023294] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023296] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  270.023308] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538490] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538534] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538575] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538577]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538622] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.538660] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.593071] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.593078] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062632] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062676] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062717] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062719]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062764] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.062802] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.129694] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.129704] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611735] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611779] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611820] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611822]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611867] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.611905] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.666313] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.666322] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165017] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165061] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165102] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165103]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165149] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.165191] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.232086] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.232099] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726627] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726671] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726713] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726714]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726760] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.726797] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.781193] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.781204] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263245] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263290] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263331] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263332]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263378] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.263416] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317816] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317829] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317832] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317836] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317837]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317842]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317844] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317848] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317852] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 1171632
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.317904] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330045] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330317] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330320] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330894] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330911] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330918] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330920] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:38:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.330932] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.333390] time.c: Detected 1999.775 MHz processor.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.338877] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.338880] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.338896] Checking aperture...
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.338899] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.353043] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.353086] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431375] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009094)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431416] Security Framework initialized
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431426] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431442] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431447] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.431543] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.432527] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433006] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433170] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433172] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433174] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433200] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.433800] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.434265] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.770520] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.770575] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.814133] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864141] APIC timer calibration result 12498591
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864143] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864199] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864430] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864433]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864435]   groups: 01
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.864593] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.865016] Time: 20:39:38  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.865043] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.865201] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.865266] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.866145] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.870747] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.870754] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.870769] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.876049] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.876941] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918147] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918293] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918439] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918569] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918695] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918817] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.918938] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919214] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919356] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919495] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919655] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919748] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919773] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.919780] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.923157] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.923160] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.923376] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.923379] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.923388] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.932186] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.932188] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.932247] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.936281] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.936352] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.940152] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952186] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952189] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952192] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952194] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952197] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952200] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952202] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952205] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952207] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952209] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952212] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952214] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952221] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952223] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952229] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952232] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952234] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952236] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952239] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952241] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952243] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952245] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952590] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952592]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952595]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952598]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952612] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.952647] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.988225] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.988663] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.990652] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.991612] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.991616] TCP reno registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.000307] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.456104] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.650534] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.658520] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.658536] audit(1209760778.280:1): initialized
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660281] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660351] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660480] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660482] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660484] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660572] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660585] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.660981] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685011] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685094] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685097] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685213] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685326] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.685794] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.686032] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.686160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.686468] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.686651] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.686703] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.687216] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.687277] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.687355] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.687358] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.687472] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688522] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688558] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688560] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688705] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688762] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.688886]   Magic number: 8:397:699
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.689008]   hash matches device 0000:00:00.4
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.689022] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.689025] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.689027] EDD information not available.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.689035] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.716038] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.885821] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.421871] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.455778] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.490840] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.490861] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.499821] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.500067] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.500075] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.500121] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.513220] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.519758] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.535755] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.535822] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.535825] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.543787] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.573217] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.573224] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.687805] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.712724] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.739689] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.955660] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.165521] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.165526] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.232117] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.232251] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.232459] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.232514] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235034] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235044] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235053] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235280] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235312] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235435] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235458] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.235463] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241413] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241503] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241514] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241517] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241529] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241574] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241581] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241583] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241594] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241598]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.280204] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.284665] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335701] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335716] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335738] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335760] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335862] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335882] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.335888] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439684] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439699] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439722] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439744] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439845] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439865] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.439869] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.503417] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.503422] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543655] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543669] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543693] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543715] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543814] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543835] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.543840] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647809] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647958] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.648024] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.648065] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.659621] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.659860] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.659886] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.659894] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.763965] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.763976] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.764358] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.765069] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.765209] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.765233] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.766402] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.766990] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.768108] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.768111] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.252026] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.423875] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.425850] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.425919] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.437779] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.450968] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.450973] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.451027] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967249] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967268] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967274] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287264
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967327] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609946
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967333] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967338] EXT3-fs: sda2: 3 orphan inodes deleted
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.967339] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.975301] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.011194] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.152386] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.026520] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.122401] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.378459] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.394229] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.394350] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.410226] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.758314] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.687828] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.687839] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.687980] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.742037] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.034934] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.778209] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.791070] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.826243] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.826263] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.826267] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.842480] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.842669] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.900618] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.900670] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.081008] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.081183] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.822751] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.711951] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   79.786837] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   80.657167] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   80.657312] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   80.657316] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.095215] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.504710] No dock devices found.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.770808] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.770847] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.770849] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   81.770851] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   82.431889] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 20:40:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   82.479966] audit(1209741041.737:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=5157 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 20:40:42 Moody-Machine postfix/master[5243]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 20:40:42 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 20:40:42 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[5125]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 68653429.
May  2 20:40:42 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209741042.947555] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 20:40:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   83.741275] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 20:40:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   83.745162] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 20:40:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   85.087385] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -233991380 ns)
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   85.191027] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   85.191037] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   85.191071] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine anacron[5492]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine anacron[5492]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5524]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5525]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 20:40:45 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5525]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 20:40:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 20:40:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968190] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968198] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968204] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968205]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968208] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  202.968210] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  203.073970] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:42:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  203.073989] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880511] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880518] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880524] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880526]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880528] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.880530] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.978789] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:42:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.978807] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676406] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676413] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676420] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676421]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676424] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:42:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.676426] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.774691] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  208.774709] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464809] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464816] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464823] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464824]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464827] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.464829] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.563079] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.563095] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253206] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253213] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253220] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253221]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253224] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.253226] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.358996] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.359018] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019115] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019122] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019129] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019130]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019133] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.019135] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117410] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117431] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117434] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117438] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117440]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117445]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117447] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117452] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.117471] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.151171] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.160517] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.160525] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:43:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.172409] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969294] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969302] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969308] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969310]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969312] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  219.969314] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.089688] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.089707] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749869] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749875] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749882] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749883]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749886] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.749888] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.848087] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.848105] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538269] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538276] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538282] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538284]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538287] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.538289] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.636486] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.636503] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319170] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319177] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319183] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319185]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319188] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.319190] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.417391] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.417407] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085086] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085092] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085099] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085100]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085103] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.085105] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.205797] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.205815] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858493] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858500] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858507] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858508]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858511] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.858513] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956716] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956735] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956738] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956742] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956744]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956749]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956751] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956756] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956775] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956813] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956824] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956826] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956840] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956855] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956862] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956864] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:43:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  233.956876] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150160] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150167] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150168]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150171] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.150173] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.284315] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.284342] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013023] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013032] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013039] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013040]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013043] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.013045] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.111239] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  240.111258] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816404] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816411] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816417] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816418]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816421] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.816423] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.937122] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.937141] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604768] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604775] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604782] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604783]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604786] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.604788] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.695524] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.695541] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393143] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393150] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393156] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393158]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393160] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.393162] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.491418] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  248.491436] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166572] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166580] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166586] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166588]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166590] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.166592] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287319] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287337] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287340] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287344] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287346]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287350]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287352] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287358] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287376] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287414] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287425] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287427] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287441] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287455] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287463] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287465] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:43:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  251.287476] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:43:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179845] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179852] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179858] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179859]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179862] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.179864] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.300592] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  254.300606] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968243] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968250] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968257] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968258]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968261] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.968263] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.066521] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  257.066542] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719238] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719246] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719252] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719254]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719257] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.719259] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.824933] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.824953] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.608983] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.608991] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.608997] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.608999]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.609002] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.609004] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.729756] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  262.729775] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419863] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419870] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419877] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419878]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419881] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.419883] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.525653] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  265.525672] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223261] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223268] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223275] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223276]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223279] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.223281] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344024] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344043] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344047] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344050] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344052]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344057]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344059] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344064] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344083] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344121] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344132] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344134] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344148] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344162] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344169] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344171] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  268.344183] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439302] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439309] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439316] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439317]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439320] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.439322] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.530231] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.530245] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212880] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212888] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212894] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212896]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212899] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.212901] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.311138] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.311155] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001257] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001263] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001270] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001271]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001274] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.001276] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.122045] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.122064] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789703] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789710] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789716] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789718]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789721] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.789723] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.910444] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.910463] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585612] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585619] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585626] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585627]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585630] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.585632] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.683858] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [  282.683878] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359032] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359040] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359047] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359048]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359051] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.359053] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457266] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457289] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457293] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457297] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457298]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457303]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457305] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457311] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.457334] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458284] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458296] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458298] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458311] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458326] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458333] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458335] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.458347] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428752] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428759] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428766] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428767]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428770] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.428772] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.526969] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.526983] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217134] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217141] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217148] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217149]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217152] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.217154] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.315374] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.315392] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998037] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998044] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998050] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998052]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998055] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.998057] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.103772] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.103788] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793934] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793941] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793948] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793949]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793952] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.793954] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.892173] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.892191] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582331] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582338] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582344] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582346]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582349] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.582351] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.680573] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.680589] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340709] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340716] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340723] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340724]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340727] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.340729] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461482] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461498] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461502] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461505] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461507]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461512]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461514] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461519] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461537] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461574] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461584] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461586] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461600] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461614] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461621] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461623] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:44:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.461635] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:44:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447939] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447946] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447952] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447953]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447956] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.447958] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.553704] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.553724] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213853] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213860] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213866] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213867]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213870] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.213872] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.312119] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.312140] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972274] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972282] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972288] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972289]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972292] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.972294] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  311.078033] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  311.078052] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877073] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877080] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877087] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877088]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877091] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.877093] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.997836] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.997852] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681608] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681616] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681622] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681624]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681627] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.681629] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.815778] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.815797] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585307] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585314] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585321] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585322]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585325] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.585327] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713548] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713567] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713570] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713574] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713576]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713581]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713583] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713588] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.713607] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714094] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714105] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714107] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714121] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714136] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714143] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714145] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.714157] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.729991] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.729999] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.730006] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.730007]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.730010] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.730012] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.864153] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [  322.864168] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608931] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608939] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608945] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608947]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608950] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.608952] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.722197] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [  325.722214] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412318] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412325] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412331] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412333]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412335] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.412337] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.533106] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  328.533128] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193238] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193247] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193253] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193255]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193257] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.193259] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.291578] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  331.291599] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966652] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966659] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966666] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966667]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966670] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  333.966672] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  334.064922] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  334.064941] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747593] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747600] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747606] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747607]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747610] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.747612] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845829] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845850] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845853] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845857] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845859]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845864]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845866] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845871] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.845892] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846870] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846882] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846884] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846898] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846912] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846920] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846922] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  336.846934] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700899] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700907] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700913] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700915]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700918] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.700920] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.799118] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  339.799132] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489298] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489305] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489312] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489313]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489316] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.489318] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.595016] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  342.595031] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255193] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255200] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255207] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255208]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255211] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.255213] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.375928] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  345.375946] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028604] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028612] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028618] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028620]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028622] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.028624] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.134337] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  348.134352] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802028] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802035] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802042] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802043]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802046] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.802048] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.907744] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  350.907760] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575437] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575443] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575450] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575451]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575454] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.575456] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696168] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696189] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696193] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696197] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696199]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696203]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696205] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696211] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.696229] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.727189] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.732048] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.732052] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.757373] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.774012] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.775068] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.775072] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  353.775093] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637924] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637932] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637938] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637939]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637942] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.637944] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.735897] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  356.735915] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403551] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403557] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403564] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403565]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403568] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.403570] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.501815] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  359.501834] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176955] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176962] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176968] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176970]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176972] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.176974] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.275211] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  362.275230] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942856] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942863] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942870] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942871]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942874] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  364.942876] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  365.063615] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  365.063631] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723775] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723783] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723789] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723791]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723793] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.723795] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.829526] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  367.829542] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621103] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621110] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621116] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621117]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621120] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.621122] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741844] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741861] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741865] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741869] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741870]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741875]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741877] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741882] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.741900] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.773282] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.782337] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.782343] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.785869] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.799764] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.799919] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.799922] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:45:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  370.801303] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604386] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604393] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604399] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604400]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604403] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.604405] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.702660] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  373.702679] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400272] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400279] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400286] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400287]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400290] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.400292] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.498561] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  376.498582] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158697] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158705] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158712] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158713]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158716] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.158718] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.257361] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  379.257383] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939612] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939619] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939625] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939627]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939629] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  381.939631] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  382.037870] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [  382.037888] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698030] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698036] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698043] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698044]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698047] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.698049] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.796295] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  384.796315] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501399] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501406] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501413] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501414]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501417] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.501419] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622164] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622183] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622186] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622190] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622192]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622196]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622198] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622204] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.622221] ata2: EH complete
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.651356] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.655459] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.655464] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.676141] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.676675] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.676936] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.676939] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 20:46:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  387.677355] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[3191]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  2 21:09:02 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[17398]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 21:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[29637]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  2 21:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[1113]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461960] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461967] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461974] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461975]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461978] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.461980] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.582735] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3031.582754] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242900] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242908] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242914] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242915]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242918] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.242920] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.341151] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3034.341170] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023804] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023810] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023817] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023818]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023821] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.023823] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.144548] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3037.144568] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834690] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834697] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834703] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834704]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834707] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.834709] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.932946] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3039.932966] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379193] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379198] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379204] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379205]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379208] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.379210] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.433769] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3042.433783] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919972] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919977] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919983] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919984]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919987] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.919989] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974549] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974563] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974566] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974570] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974571]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974576]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974578] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974583] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.974596] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.993367] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.993718] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.993722] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.994188] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.996454] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.996722] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.996726] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:40:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3043.997636] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473324] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473331] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473337] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473339]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473342] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.473344] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.571575] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:40:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3046.571594] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231746] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231753] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231760] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231761]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231764] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.231766] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.337490] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3049.337509] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205813] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205820] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205827] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205828]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205831] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.205833] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.314959] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3052.314980] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018957] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018964] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018971] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018972]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018975] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.018977] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.117218] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3055.117237] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799856] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799863] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799869] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799870]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799873] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.799875] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.913115] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3057.913134] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069057] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069062] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069068] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069070]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069072] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.069074] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127821] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127837] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127840] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127844] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127845]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127850]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127852] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127857] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.127871] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.149687] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150063] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150066] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150287] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150304] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150311] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150313] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:41:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3060.150325] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286215] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286221] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286226] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286228]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286231] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.286233] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.340814] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3062.340826] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.826986] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.826991] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.826997] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.826999]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.827001] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.827003] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.881596] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3063.881608] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367776] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367781] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367787] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367788]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367791] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.367793] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.422370] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3065.422382] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912706] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912711] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912717] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912718]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912721] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.912723] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.967309] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3066.967321] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453481] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453486] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453492] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453493]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453496] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.453498] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.520575] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3068.520587] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006750] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006755] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006761] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006762]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006765] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.006767] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061351] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061364] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061367] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061370] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061372]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061377]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061379] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061383] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061396] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.061995] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062005] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062007] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062020] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062035] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062042] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062044] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:41:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3070.062056] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.283985] time.c: Detected 1999.762 MHz processor.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.289467] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.289470] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.289486] Checking aperture...
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.289489] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.303647] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.303690] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.381970] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009017)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382010] Security Framework initialized
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382020] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382036] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382041] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382137] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383122] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383600] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383763] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383765] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383768] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.383793] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.384395] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.384856] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.721116] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.721171] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.764729] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.814737] APIC timer calibration result 12498510
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.814739] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.814795] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815027] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815030]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815031]   groups: 01
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815190] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815613] Time: 21:42:25  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815640] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815798] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.815864] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.816740] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.821343] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.821349] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.821365] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.826643] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.827534] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.868739] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.868885] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869031] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869161] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869287] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869409] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869530] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869652] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869806] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.869948] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.870087] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.870247] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.870340] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.870365] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.870372] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.873751] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.873754] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.873971] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.873974] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.873984] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.882781] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.882783] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.882842] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.886879] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.886949] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.890749] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902782] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902785] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902788] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902790] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902793] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902796] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902798] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902801] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902803] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902805] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902808] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902810] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902817] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902819] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902825] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902828] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902830] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902832] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902834] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902837] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902839] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.902841] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903186] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903188]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903191]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903194]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903208] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.903244] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.938822] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.939259] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.941249] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.942212] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.942215] TCP reno registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.950904] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.406700] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.601069] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.609057] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.609073] audit(1209764546.280:1): initialized
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.610818] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.610888] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611017] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611020] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611021] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611110] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611123] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.611519] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636029] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636110] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636112] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636224] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636338] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.636797] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.637036] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.637160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.637471] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.637651] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.637704] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.638211] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.638270] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.638345] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.638348] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.638463] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.646738] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.646768] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.646770] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.646909] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.646965] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647087]   Magic number: 8:56:752
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647090]   hash matches device ttyS3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647217] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647220] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647222] EDD information not available.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.647230] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.666663] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.843324] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.371092] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.403206] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.412275] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.412521] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.412530] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.412577] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.425030] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.446309] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.446373] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.446376] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.470528] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.470555] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.478343] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.490336] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.518350] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.518357] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.646413] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.650289] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.666425] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.866242] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.072145] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.072150] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.138784] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.138924] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.139122] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.139177] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.141672] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.141681] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.141691] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.141907] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.141939] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.142063] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.142085] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.142090] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.166967] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167060] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167071] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167074] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167087] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167132] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167139] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167141] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167152] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.167155]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.186856] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.191345] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242276] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242292] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242313] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242336] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242435] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242455] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.242460] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346264] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346279] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346303] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346427] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346447] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.346451] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450264] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450280] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450305] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450328] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450443] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450464] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.450469] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.464335] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.464340] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.554372] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.554575] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.554642] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.554689] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.566143] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.566276] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.566300] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.566308] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.670561] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.670572] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.671031] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.671742] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.671876] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.671900] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.673350] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.674292] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.675433] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.675436] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157829] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157848] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157855] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 569002
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157885] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287264
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157907] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609945
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157912] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157916] EXT3-fs: sda2: 4 orphan inodes deleted
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.157918] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.158638] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.171675] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.330454] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.332437] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.332504] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.689915] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.866010] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.409498] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.443126] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.618484] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.746142] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.756915] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.756998] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.768840] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.204911] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.204962] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.974824] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.988667] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.988673] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.988784] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.006066] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.108899] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.108910] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.109053] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.404801] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.096375] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.108837] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.140536] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.140556] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.140560] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.179280] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.179469] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.212419] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.212590] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.921550] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.549302] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.655577] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.655722] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.655726] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.143577] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.569756] No dock devices found.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.852523] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.852560] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.852562] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.852564] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.588602] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 21:42:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.703544] audit(1209744765.862:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4795 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 21:42:46 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4881]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 21:42:46 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 21:42:46 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4763]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 1366245856.
May  2 21:42:47 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209744767.307103] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 21:42:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.299082] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 21:42:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.389018] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:42:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.603798] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -193994804 ns)
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.846354] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.846365] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.846399] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.107706] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine anacron[5130]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine anacron[5130]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5162]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5163]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 21:42:50 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5163]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 21:42:59 Moody-Machine pulseaudio[5403]: source.c: Assertion 'PA_SOURCE_OPENED(s->thread_info.state)' failed at pulsecore/source.c:278, function pa_source_post(). Aborting.
May  2 21:43:06 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 21:43:06 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153101] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153106] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153112] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153113]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153116] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.153118] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.220162] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.220170] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.565895] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
May  2 21:48:13 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745093.794395] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF'). 
May  2 21:48:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.643461] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:48:13 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745093.958589] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF_if0'). 
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267802] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267810] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267816] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267818]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267821] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.267823] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.376946] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.376961] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869384] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869390] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869395] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869397]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869399] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.869401] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.936465] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [  274.936477] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418495] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418500] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418506] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418507]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418510] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.418512] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.485587] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.485600] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975931] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975936] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975942] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975943]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975946] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.975948] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  278.043030] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  278.043043] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529217] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529222] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529228] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529230]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529232] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.529234] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596301] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596313] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596317] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596320] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596322]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596326]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596328] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596333] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.596345] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616692] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616865] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616868] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616883] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616899] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616907] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616909] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:48:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.616920] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729719] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729724] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729730] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729731]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729734] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.729736] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.784311] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.784319] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844833] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844841] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844847] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844849]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844852] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.844853] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.955685] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.955698] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446036] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446041] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446047] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446048]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446051] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.446053] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.500623] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.500633] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982650] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982656] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982662] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982663]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982666] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  286.982668] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.041421] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.041434] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519279] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519285] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519290] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519292]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519294] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.519296] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.586359] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.586370] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060063] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060068] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060074] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060075]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060078] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  2 21:48:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.060079] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.122980] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.122992] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.122995] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.122998] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.123000]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.123004]         02 6e fd ad 
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.123006] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.123011] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.123023] ata2: EH complete
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143735] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143755] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143757] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143770] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143785] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143792] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143794] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:48:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.143806] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:50:02 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.109449] time.c: Detected 1999.767 MHz processor.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.114935] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.114938] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.114955] Checking aperture...
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.114957] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.129104] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.129147] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207433] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4005.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=8011536)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207480] Security Framework initialized
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207488] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207501] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207505] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.207599] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.208347] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.208824] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.208987] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.208989] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.208992] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.209017] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.209618] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.210065] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.546340] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.546395] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.589964] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.639971] APIC timer calibration result 12498541
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.639973] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640030] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640261] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640264]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640265]   groups: 01
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640424] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640846] Time: 21:49:44  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.640873] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.641031] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.641097] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.641974] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.646576] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.646583] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.646598] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.651877] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.652768] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.693975] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694120] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694266] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694397] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694523] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694644] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694765] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.694887] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695041] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695183] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695321] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695482] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695575] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695600] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.695607] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.698985] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.698988] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.699204] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.699207] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.699216] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.708016] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.708018] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.708076] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.712110] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.712180] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.715983] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728017] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728019] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728022] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728024] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728027] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728030] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728033] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728035] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728037] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728040] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728042] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728045] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728051] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728054] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728060] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728062] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728064] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728067] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728069] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728071] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728073] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728076] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728420] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728422]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728425]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728428]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728442] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.728477] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.764055] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.764492] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.766484] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.767446] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.767450] TCP reno registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.776138] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.231935] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.426522] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.434501] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.434517] audit(1209764984.280:1): initialized
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436260] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436329] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436458] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436461] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436462] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436550] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436564] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.436961] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.461464] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.461544] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.461547] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.461659] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.461772] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.462234] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.462477] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.462605] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.462922] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463106] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463159] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463666] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463725] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463801] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463804] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.463934] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.471981] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472012] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472014] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472155] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472211] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472332]   Magic number: 8:159:853
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472413]   hash matches device ptyv5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472465] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472468] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472470] EDD information not available.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.472478] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.499867] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670349] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.221640] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.271567] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.282010] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.282032] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.291945] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.292197] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.292206] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.292248] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.301179] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.315794] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.331600] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.331668] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.331671] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.341119] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.364997] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.365004] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.471629] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.495393] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.535543] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.751477] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.955057] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.955063] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.021674] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.021811] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.022020] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.022078] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.024683] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.024692] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.024701] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.024926] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.024958] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.025081] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.025104] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.025110] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.030998] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031089] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031100] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031103] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031116] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031161] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031168] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031170] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031181] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.031185]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.069769] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.074334] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127516] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127531] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127552] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127574] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127677] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127698] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.127703] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231488] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231503] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231528] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231550] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231651] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231671] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.231676] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.284628] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.284634] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335474] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335488] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335512] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335535] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335636] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335657] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.335662] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.439592] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.439768] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.439834] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.439879] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.451371] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.451498] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.451523] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.451530] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.555780] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.555791] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.556174] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.556996] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.557130] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.557153] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.558328] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.558912] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.560033] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.560035] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637591] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637608] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637614] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287372
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637670] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609945
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637676] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637680] EXT3-fs: sda2: 3 orphan inodes deleted
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.637682] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.649789] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.043852] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.215704] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.217700] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.217767] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.575144] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.729929] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.971072] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.147150] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.802310] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.966327] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.010643] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.186460] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.202204] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.202308] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.218194] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.603590] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.603641] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.378214] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.387900] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.392315] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.392322] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.392422] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.459324] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.459335] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.459476] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.768307] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.561866] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.574169] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.617733] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.617759] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.617763] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.627587] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.627775] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.631966] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.632169] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.321410] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.949765] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.838887] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.839029] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.839033] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.326896] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.753075] No dock devices found.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.035819] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.035857] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.035859] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.035861] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.780215] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 21:50:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.895238] audit(1209745203.651:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4797 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 21:50:04 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4883]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 21:50:04 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 21:50:04 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4765]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 76875200.
May  2 21:50:05 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745205.123563] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 21:50:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.124379] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 21:50:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.174514] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:50:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.199387] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -75072064 ns)
May  2 21:50:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.866474] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 21:50:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.866484] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:50:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.866519] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.215225] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine anacron[5133]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine anacron[5133]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5165]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5166]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 21:50:08 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5166]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 21:50:22 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 21:50:22 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 21:53:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [  204.101782] usb 5-6: USB disconnect, address 3
May  2 21:53:49 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745429.213273] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF_if0'). 
May  2 21:53:49 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745429.221624] nm_hal_device_removed(): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF'). 
May  2 21:53:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  206.182643] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
May  2 21:53:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [  206.260119] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:53:53 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745433.522992] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF'). 
May  2 21:53:53 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745433.691216] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF_if0'). 
May  2 21:56:37 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 21:56:37 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.004417] time.c: Detected 1999.764 MHz processor.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.009901] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.009904] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.009921] Checking aperture...
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.009923] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.024068] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.024111] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102418] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4005.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=8011456)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102465] Security Framework initialized
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102473] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102487] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102491] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.102585] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.103333] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.103810] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.103973] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.103975] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.103978] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.104003] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.104604] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.105051] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.441325] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.441380] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.484950] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.534958] APIC timer calibration result 12498521
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.534960] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535016] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535247] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535250]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535251]   groups: 01
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535410] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535833] Time: 21:56:19  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.535860] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.536018] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.536084] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.536961] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.541560] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.541567] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.541583] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.546861] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.547752] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.588958] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589104] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589250] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589380] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589507] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589628] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589749] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.589871] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590025] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590166] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590305] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590465] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590558] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590584] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.590590] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.593969] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.593972] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.594188] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.594191] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.594201] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.603002] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.603004] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.603063] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.607096] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.607167] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.610969] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623003] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623006] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623008] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623011] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623013] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623017] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623019] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623021] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623024] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623026] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623029] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623031] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623038] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623040] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623046] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623048] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623051] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623053] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623055] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623057] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623060] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623062] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623406] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623408]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623411]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623414]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623428] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.623464] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.659042] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.659477] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.661467] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.662431] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.662435] TCP reno registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   18.671124] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.126932] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.321373] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.329355] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.329371] audit(1209765379.280:1): initialized
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331115] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331185] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331315] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331317] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331319] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331407] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331420] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.331817] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.355823] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.355906] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.355908] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.356026] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.356138] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.356610] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.356853] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.356981] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.357298] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.357488] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.357539] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.358053] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.358113] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.358192] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.358194] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.358362] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359334] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359369] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359371] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359516] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359576] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359697]   Magic number: 8:262:954
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359715]   hash matches device ttya9
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359769]   hash matches device ptyzb
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359834] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359837] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359839] EDD information not available.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.359847] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   19.386850] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.556207] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.110777] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.171186] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.178644] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.178667] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.190599] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.190844] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.190852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.190898] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.198567] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.210541] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.228640] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.228703] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.228705] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.233222] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.263229] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.263236] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.362623] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.382409] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.430528] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.642457] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.850697] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.850703] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.925645] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.925783] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.925992] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.926045] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.928612] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.928622] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.928632] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.928860] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.928892] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.929017] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.929039] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.929045] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937238] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937333] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937344] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937346] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937360] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937406] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937414] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937416] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937428] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.937431]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.973732] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.978193] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030495] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030510] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030531] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030554] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030656] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030676] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.030681] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134466] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134481] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134504] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134526] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134624] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134646] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.134651] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.188600] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.188605] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238454] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238491] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238513] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238615] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238637] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.238642] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.342579] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.342755] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.342821] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.342865] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.354351] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.354477] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.354501] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.354508] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.458753] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.458764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.459151] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.459863] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.460005] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.460028] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.461324] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.461922] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.463046] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.463049] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670835] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670852] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670859] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287238
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670910] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609945
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670917] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670921] EXT3-fs: sda2: 3 orphan inodes deleted
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.670923] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.677506] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.946822] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.118693] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.120696] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.120765] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.646090] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.821181] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.841245] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.873271] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.933283] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.163592] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.177143] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.177268] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.189166] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.554912] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   29.554962] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.315372] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.340929] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.340936] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.341037] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.371269] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.407449] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.407459] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.407599] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.727135] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.421023] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.434181] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.464896] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.464917] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.464921] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.526230] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.526421] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.542297] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.542476] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.275320] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.700415] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.526302] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.526446] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.526450] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.005947] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.632069] No dock devices found.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.906445] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.906488] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.906491] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.906493] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.600895] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.715861] audit(1209745598.513:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4907 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 21:56:38 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4993]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 21:56:39 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 21:56:39 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 1330575814.
May  2 21:56:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.779549] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 21:56:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.783439] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 21:56:39 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745599.951469] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_DD_DW1650'). 
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine anacron[5223]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine anacron[5223]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5252]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5256]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5256]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 21:56:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.945682] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -89992840 ns)
May  2 21:56:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.220744] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 21:56:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.220754] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:56:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.220791] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 21:56:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.961503] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 21:56:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 21:56:58 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 21:57:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [   87.340036] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
May  2 21:57:52 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745672.833595] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF'). 
May  2 21:57:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [   87.417541] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 21:57:52 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209745672.996572] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF_if0'). 
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine console-kit-daemon[5067]: WARNING: Unable to activate console: No such device or address 
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty4 main process (4448) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty5 main process (4449) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty2 main process (4453) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty3 main process (4454) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty6 main process (4456) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:24 Moody-Machine init: tty1 main process (5366) killed by TERM signal
May  2 21:59:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  140.479694] gdm[5198]: segfault at 3233b20 rip 7fa5d2adf55a rsp 7fffde364810 error 4
May  2 21:59:26 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
May  2 21:59:26 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4875]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 21:59:26 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4993]: terminating on signal 15
May  2 21:59:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  143.009193] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 21:59:29 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
May  2 22:25:18 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.654881] time.c: Detected 1999.777 MHz processor.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.660366] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.660369] console [tty0] enabled
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.660386] Checking aperture...
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.660388] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.674529] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.674571] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.752865] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008920)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.752905] Security Framework initialized
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.752916] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.752932] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.752937] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.753033] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754017] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754496] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754659] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754661] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754664] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.754689] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.755290] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.755755] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.092014] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.092070] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.135627] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185635] APIC timer calibration result 12498601
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185637] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185693] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185924] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185927]  domain 0: span 01
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.185928]   groups: 01
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.186087] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.186509] Time: 22:24:59  Date: 05/02/08
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.186536] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.186694] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.186759] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.187636] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.192239] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.192246] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.192262] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.197538] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.198430] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.239637] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.239783] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.239929] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240059] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240185] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240307] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240428] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240550] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240704] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240846] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.240985] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241145] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241237] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241263] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.241269] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.244649] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.244652] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.244869] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.244872] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.244881] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.253739] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.253744] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.253872] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.257759] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.257830] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.261646] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273680] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273683] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273685] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273688] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273690] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273694] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273696] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273698] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273701] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273703] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273706] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273708] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273715] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273717] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273723] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273726] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273728] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273730] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273732] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273735] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273737] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.273739] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274084] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274086]   IO window: disabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274089]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274092]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274106] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.274141] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.309719] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.310157] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.312147] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.313109] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.313113] TCP reno registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.321802] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.777597] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.971653] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.979644] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.979659] audit(1209767100.280:1): initialized
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981388] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981457] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981605] io scheduler noop registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981607] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981609] io scheduler deadline registered
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981697] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.981711] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.982107] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.006491] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.006570] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.006572] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.006685] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.006797] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.007254] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.007494] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.007621] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.007931] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008114] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008166] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008675] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008733] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008809] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008812] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.008926] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017630] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017660] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017662] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017802] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017858] registered taskstats version 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.017978]   Magic number: 8:850:450
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.018110] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.018113] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.018115] EDD information not available.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.018123] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.037565] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.215074] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.765472] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.827639] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.835454] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.835477] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.846551] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.846796] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.846805] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.846850] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.857271] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.869224] scsi0 : sata_via
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.879650] scsi1 : sata_via
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.879715] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.879717] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.887182] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.921021] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.921028] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.011557] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.029086] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.081218] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.297179] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.509033] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.509038] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.583983] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.584117] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.584325] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.584380] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.586918] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.586928] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.586938] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.587163] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.587195] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.587319] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.587343] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.587348] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593300] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593390] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593401] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593403] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593416] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593461] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593468] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593470] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593481] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.593484]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.632073] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.636543] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689799] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689814] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689836] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689859] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689962] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689982] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.689988] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793163] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793179] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793202] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793224] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793324] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793344] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.793349] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.863068] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.863081] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897150] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897165] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897187] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897210] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897309] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897330] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.897335] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.001260] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.001429] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.001493] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.001538] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.013027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.013144] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.013168] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.013175] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.117460] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.117471] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.117824] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.118535] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.118688] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.118712] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.118899] scsi2 : pata_via
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.118941] scsi3 : pata_via
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.120009] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.120012] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.601648] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.773376] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.775758] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.775830] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.296801] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.473497] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.823930] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.855997] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.951960] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.175362] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.187900] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.188010] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.203809] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.555927] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.555978] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.433333] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.433344] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.433484] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.452821] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.467602] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.467609] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.467714] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.489039] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.846739] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.487983] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.503659] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.535563] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.535583] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.535586] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.568090] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.568283] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.600590] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.600762] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.300120] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.928311] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.651054] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.651197] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.651201] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.247337] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.723459] No dock devices found.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.006308] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.006345] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.006348] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.006350] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Successfully called chroot().
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.758994] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  2 22:25:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.873920] audit(1209747319.652:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4751 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  2 22:25:20 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4837]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  2 22:25:20 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 2598018504.
May  2 22:25:20 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  2 22:25:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.670138] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  2 22:25:21 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.677721] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  2 22:25:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.973845] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -250014879 ns)
May  2 22:25:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.871688] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  2 22:25:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.437084] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  2 22:25:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.437094] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 22:25:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.437129] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  2 22:25:25 Moody-Machine anacron[5087]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-02
May  2 22:25:25 Moody-Machine anacron[5087]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
May  2 22:25:26 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5119]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  2 22:25:26 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5120]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  2 22:25:26 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5120]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  2 22:25:40 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  2 22:25:40 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  2 22:25:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   59.647003] UDF-fs: No VRS found
May  2 22:25:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   59.660410] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
May  2 22:25:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   59.665216] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
May  2 22:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [  164.131346] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
May  2 22:27:57 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209747477.019855] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF'). 
May  2 22:27:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  164.208873] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  2 22:27:57 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <debug> [1209747477.185139] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4a9_3138_0A02CBF5E8E04EF3AD32FB85F9A2F4CF_if0'). 
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine console-kit-daemon[4911]: WARNING: Unable to activate console: No such device or address 
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty4 main process (4292) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty5 main process (4293) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty2 main process (4297) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty3 main process (4298) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty6 main process (4300) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:11 Moody-Machine init: tty1 main process (5229) killed by TERM signal
May  2 22:29:13 Moody-Machine kernel: [  205.264342] gdm[5056]: segfault at 3233b20 rip 7fab0d73555a rsp 7fff18fbad70 error 4
May  2 22:29:13 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
May  2 22:29:13 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4719]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  2 22:29:13 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4837]: terminating on signal 15
May  2 22:29:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  207.689837] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  2 22:29:16 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
May  3 00:08:27 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.261697] time.c: Detected 1999.775 MHz processor.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.267180] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.267184] console [tty0] enabled
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.267200] Checking aperture...
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.267202] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.281372] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.281415] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359681] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008832)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359721] Security Framework initialized
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359732] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359748] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359753] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.359848] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.360831] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.361310] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.361474] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.361476] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.361479] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.361504] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.362106] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.362567] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.698829] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.698884] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.742487] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792495] APIC timer calibration result 12498590
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792497] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792583] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792816] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792818]  domain 0: span 01
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792820]   groups: 01
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.792991] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.793413] Time:  0:08:09  Date: 05/03/08
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.793440] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.793596] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.793661] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.794531] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.799123] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.799130] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.799146] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.804423] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.805314] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.846524] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.846670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.846816] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.846946] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847072] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847194] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847315] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847441] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847591] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847733] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.847871] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.848032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.848124] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.848150] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.848156] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.851534] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.851537] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.851754] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.851757] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.851766] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.860540] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.860542] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.860602] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.864635] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.864706] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.868507] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880541] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880544] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880546] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880549] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880552] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880555] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880557] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880560] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880562] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880564] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880567] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880569] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880576] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880578] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880584] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880587] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880589] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880591] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880593] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880596] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880598] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880600] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880945] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880947]   IO window: disabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880950]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880953]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.880967] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.881002] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.916580] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.917017] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.919006] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.919967] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.919971] TCP reno registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   20.928663] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.384459] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.578834] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.586823] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.586839] audit(1209773289.280:1): initialized
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588582] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588653] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588782] io scheduler noop registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588784] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588786] io scheduler deadline registered
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588874] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.588887] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.589283] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.613794] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.613874] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.613877] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.613989] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.614103] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.614563] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.614801] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.614926] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.615237] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.615416] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.615470] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.615976] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.616035] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.616110] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.616113] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.616228] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624501] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624531] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624533] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624673] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624729] registered taskstats version 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624850]   Magic number: 8:278:101
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624980] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624982] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624984] EDD information not available.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.624992] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   21.652395] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.823738] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.376309] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.436108] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.444174] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.444196] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.456186] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.456436] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.456445] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.456489] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.468118] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.476099] scsi0 : sata_via
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.500085] scsi1 : sata_via
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.500153] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.500156] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.501074] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.527160] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.527167] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.628179] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.648849] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.704076] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.916010] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.124033] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.124038] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.198917] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.199058] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.199565] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.199619] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202139] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202149] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202159] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202381] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202413] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202538] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202562] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.202567] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209712] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209803] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209814] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209817] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209830] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209874] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209881] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209883] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209894] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.209897]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.247122] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.251608] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304046] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304061] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304083] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304106] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304207] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304227] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.304233] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408023] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408037] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408060] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408082] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408183] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408202] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.408207] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512077] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512101] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512125] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512235] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512256] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.512261] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.536313] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.536331] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.616178] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.616375] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.616439] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.616481] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.627878] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.628012] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.628036] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.628044] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.732331] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.732342] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.732718] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.733430] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.733608] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.733631] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.733745] scsi2 : pata_via
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.733783] scsi3 : pata_via
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.734914] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.734917] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.216409] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.388378] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.391406] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.391472] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.903656] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.079746] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.930865] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.961230] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.131761] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.244807] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.254819] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.254947] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.266750] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.718825] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   31.718875] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.465356] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.474543] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.474550] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.474605] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.512183] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.600321] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.600332] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.600475] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   32.901807] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.620439] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.632776] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.658674] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.658693] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.658696] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.698484] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.698666] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.783535] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.783726] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.415362] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.043495] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.757947] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.758090] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.758094] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.362538] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.830392] No dock devices found.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.113107] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.113146] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.113148] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.113150] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Successfully called chroot().
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.865885] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.980825] audit(1209753508.636:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4753 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4839]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4721]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 2117240929.
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.037222] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.041083] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  3 00:08:28 Moody-Machine ntpdate[3016]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -1.865035 sec
May  3 00:08:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.203326] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -89993431 ns)
May  3 00:08:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.943200] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.690940] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.690950] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.690984] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine anacron[5090]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-03
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine anacron[5090]: Will run job `cron.daily' in 5 min.
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine anacron[5090]: Will run job `cron.weekly' in 10 min.
May  3 00:08:32 Moody-Machine anacron[5090]: Jobs will be executed sequentially
May  3 00:08:33 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5122]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  3 00:08:33 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5123]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  3 00:08:33 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5123]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  3 00:08:47 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  3 00:08:47 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  3 00:08:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [   54.804427] UDF-fs: No VRS found
May  3 00:08:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [   54.822349] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
May  3 00:08:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [   54.825480] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
May  3 00:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[5807]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080100] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080105] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080111] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080112]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080115] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.080117] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.142998] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:12:52 Moody-Machine kernel: [  211.143008] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629201] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629206] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629212] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629214]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629216] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.629218] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.696275] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:12:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [  212.696285] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178328] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178333] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178339] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178340]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178343] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.178345] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.237064] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:12:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [  214.237077] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723264] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723269] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723275] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723277]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723279] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.723281] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.777848] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  215.777861] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259873] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259878] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259884] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259885]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259888] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.259890] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.314470] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  217.314483] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800656] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800661] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800667] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800668]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800671] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.800673] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863581] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863596] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863599] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863603] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863604]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863609]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863611] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863615] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.863629] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864423] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864434] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864436] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864448] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864462] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864469] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864471] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  218.864482] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499671] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499675] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499681] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499682]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499685] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.499687] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.566768] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [  220.566779] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036292] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036297] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036303] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036304]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036307] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.036309] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.099216] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [  222.099226] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581238] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581242] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581248] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581249]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581252] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.581254] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.640001] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [  223.640009] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122034] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122039] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122045] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122046]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122049] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.122051] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.184956] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [  225.184969] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867145] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867216] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867282] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867283]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867350] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.867417] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.984664] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [  226.984674] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834181] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834220] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834256] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834257]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834292] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.834324] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888767] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888778] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888781] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888784] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888786]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888790]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888792] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888797] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.888810] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.901004] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.901203] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.901206] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.901621] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.910178] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.910195] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.910197] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [  228.910210] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155439] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155477] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155513] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155515]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155550] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.155582] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.222530] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  231.222539] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine anacron[5090]: Job `cron.daily' started
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704562] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704609] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704650] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704652]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704698] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.704735] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.759148] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [  232.759158] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249500] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249544] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249585] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249587]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249632] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.249670] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.304095] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [  234.304105] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790280] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790324] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790366] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790367]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790413] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.790450] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.857372] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [  235.857379] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335260] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335303] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335345] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335346]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335391] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.335429] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.389824] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  237.389834] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.485900] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.485975] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.486044] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.486045]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.486124] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.486189] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591636] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591647] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591651] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591655] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591656]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591661]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591663] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591668] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591677] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591703] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591713] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591715] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591728] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591742] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591749] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591751] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [  239.591762] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:13:45 Moody-Machine anacron[6021]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.daily' to 2008-05-03
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660023] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660105] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660181] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660182]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660270] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.660342] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.802474] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [  242.802487] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423766] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423810] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423851] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423852]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423898] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.423936] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.482502] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [  244.482515] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.972875] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.972919] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.972960] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.972962]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.973008] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  245.973046] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.035773] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [  246.035783] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.521980] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.522024] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.522065] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.522067]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.522113] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.522150] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.576557] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:13:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [  247.576567] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054445] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054489] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054531] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054532]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054578] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.054616] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.109012] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [  249.109020] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599384] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599428] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599469] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599471]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599517] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.599555] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653960] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653971] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653974] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653978] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653979]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653984]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653986] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.653991] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654004] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654030] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654039] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654042] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654054] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654067] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654074] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654076] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [  250.654087] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:14:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269250] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269294] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269336] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269337]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269387] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.269425] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.328004] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  252.328016] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810035] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810079] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810121] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810122]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810168] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.810206] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.877114] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  253.877124] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346654] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346698] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346739] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346740]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346786] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.346831] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.405404] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  255.405413] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887436] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887480] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887522] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887523]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887569] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.887607] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.942034] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  256.942047] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424049] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424093] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424135] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424136]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424182] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.424220] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.482807] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  258.482819] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.964831] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.964875] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.964917] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.964918]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.964964] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  259.965002] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027754] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027765] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027769] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027772] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027774]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027778]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027781] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027785] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027798] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027825] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027834] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027836] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027848] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027862] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027869] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027870] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [  260.027882] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518106] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518150] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518192] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518193]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518239] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.518277] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.581032] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [  261.581041] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.058892] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.058935] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.058977] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.058978]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.059024] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.059062] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.125983] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [  263.125991] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.603847] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.603891] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.603932] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.603934]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.603980] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.604017] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.658435] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [  264.658445] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132136] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132180] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132222] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132223]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132269] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.132307] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.199222] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [  266.199231] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.672913] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.672957] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.672999] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.673000]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.673046] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.673084] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.727519] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [  267.727533] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213695] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213739] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213780] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213781]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213827] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.213865] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280786] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280796] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280800] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280803] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280805]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280809]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280811] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280816] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280826] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280850] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280859] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280861] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280874] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280886] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280893] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280895] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:14:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [  269.280907] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.400805] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.400887] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.400964] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.400965]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.401052] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.401125] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.534948] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  271.534968] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658196] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658240] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658282] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658283]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658328] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.658366] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.716932] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  273.716945] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190646] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190690] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190731] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190732]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190777] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.190815] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.245221] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  275.245231] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.907685] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.907767] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.907843] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.907844]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.907931] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  276.908003] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.041808] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  277.041826] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.526864] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.526908] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.526949] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.526951]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.526997] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.527034] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.598088] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  279.598095] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071814] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071858] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071900] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071901]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071947] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.071985] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126377] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126388] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126391] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126395] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126396]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126401]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126403] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126408] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126422] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126448] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126458] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126460] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126472] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126486] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126493] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126495] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  281.126506] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954179] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954261] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954337] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954338]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954426] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  283.954498] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  284.030068] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  284.030075] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512122] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512166] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512207] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512208]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512260] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.512297] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.583345] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  285.583355] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.052874] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.052918] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.052959] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.052960]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.053006] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.053043] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.107471] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  287.107478] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589505] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589548] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589589] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589591]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589636] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.589674] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.648254] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  288.648263] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151111] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151155] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151196] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151197]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151243] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.151280] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.205695] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  290.205705] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679401] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679445] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679486] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679487]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679532] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.679570] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750646] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750657] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750660] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750664] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750665]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750670]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750672] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750677] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750690] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750715] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750724] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750726] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750738] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750751] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750758] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750760] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  291.750772] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257656] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257699] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257741] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257742]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257788] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.257825] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.320578] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  293.320585] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819266] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819309] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819350] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819352]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819397] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.819435] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.873854] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  294.873861] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372536] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372580] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372621] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372622]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372668] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.372705] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.439624] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  296.439634] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925810] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925854] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925895] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925896]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925942] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.925979] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.992898] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  297.992905] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495755] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495799] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495845] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495846]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495892] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.495929] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.562831] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  299.562840] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053185] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053229] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053270] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053272]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053317] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.053355] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120275] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120284] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120287] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120290] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120292]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120297]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120299] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120303] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120311] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120329] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120339] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120341] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120353] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120366] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120373] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120375] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  301.120386] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735557] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735601] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735642] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735643]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735689] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.735727] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.794314] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  302.794322] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.288832] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.288876] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.288917] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.288918]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.288964] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.289006] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.360085] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  304.360095] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.837970] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.838014] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.838055] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.838056]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.838102] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.838139] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.892539] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  305.892546] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.382921] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.382965] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.383006] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.383007]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.383052] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.383090] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.441650] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  307.441660] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923702] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923746] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923787] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923788]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923834] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.923871] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.990762] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  308.990770] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.476983] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.477027] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.477068] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.477069]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.477114] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.477152] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535712] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535723] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535727] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535730] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535732]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535736]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535739] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535743] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535757] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535783] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535792] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535794] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535806] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535820] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535827] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535829] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  310.535840] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109376] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109420] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109461] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109462]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109508] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.109545] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.168114] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  312.168126] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654320] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654364] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654406] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654407]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654453] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.654490] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.713058] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  313.713068] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182622] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182666] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182707] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182708]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182753] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.182791] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.241349] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  315.241358] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723400] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723444] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723485] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723486]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723532] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.723569] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.782133] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  316.782143] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272486] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272530] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272571] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272572]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272624] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.272661] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.331245] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  318.331254] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817441] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817485] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817526] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817527]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817573] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.817610] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884523] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884532] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884535] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884539] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884540]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884545]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884547] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884552] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884560] ata2: EH complete
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884579] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884588] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884590] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884602] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884615] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884622] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884624] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 00:16:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [  319.884635] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 00:17:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[6054]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  3 00:17:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [  365.552770] SysRq : Keyboard mode set to system default
May  3 00:17:44 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
May  3 09:48:35 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.508387] time.c: Detected 1999.778 MHz processor.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.513873] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.513876] console [tty0] enabled
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.513893] Checking aperture...
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.513895] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.528040] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.528083] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606370] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008739)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606410] Security Framework initialized
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606421] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606437] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606442] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.606537] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.607522] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608164] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608166] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608168] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608194] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.608795] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.609261] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.945519] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.945574] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.989134] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039142] APIC timer calibration result 12498607
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039144] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039229] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039462] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039465]  domain 0: span 01
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039467]   groups: 01
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.039637] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.040060] Time:  9:48:16  Date: 05/03/08
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.040087] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.040243] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.040308] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.041178] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.045770] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.045777] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.045793] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.051070] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.051963] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093168] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093314] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093459] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093590] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093716] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.093959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094085] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094235] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094376] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094515] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094675] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094768] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094793] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.094800] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.098176] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.098179] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.098395] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.098398] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.098408] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.107187] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.107190] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.107249] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.111281] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.111352] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.115154] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127188] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127191] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127193] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127196] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127198] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127202] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127204] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127207] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127209] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127211] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127214] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127216] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127223] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127225] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127231] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127233] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127236] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127238] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127240] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127243] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127245] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127247] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127591] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127593]   IO window: disabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127596]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127599]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127613] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.127649] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.163227] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.163665] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.165654] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.166617] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.166620] TCP reno registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.175310] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.631107] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.825609] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.833597] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.833613] audit(1209808097.280:1): initialized
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835357] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835427] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835556] io scheduler noop registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835558] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835560] io scheduler deadline registered
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835648] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.835661] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.836058] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860136] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860217] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860220] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860338] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860451] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.860919] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.861156] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.861286] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.861597] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.861774] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.861828] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.862345] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.862403] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.862480] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.862482] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.862597] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863528] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863562] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863564] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863708] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863767] registered taskstats version 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863890]   Magic number: 8:956:827
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863977]   hash matches device ptyt7
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.863986]   hash matches device ptyqa
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.864025] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.864028] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.864030] EDD information not available.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.864038] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.891043] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.063923] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.614960] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.677304] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.686178] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.686200] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.695135] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.695381] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.695389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.695431] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.706769] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.707462] scsi0 : sata_via
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.726401] scsi1 : sata_via
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.726465] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.726468] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.735807] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.766125] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.766132] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.859377] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.882602] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.926730] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.138692] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.349230] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.349235] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.415849] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.415983] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.416194] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.416248] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.418800] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.418809] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.418819] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.419047] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.419078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.419201] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.419224] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.419229] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425130] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425223] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425234] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425236] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425249] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425295] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425302] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425304] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425315] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.425318]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.463941] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.468533] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522707] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522722] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522744] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522767] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522870] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522890] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.522896] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626683] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626697] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626722] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626743] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626844] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626866] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.626870] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730664] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730679] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730700] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730722] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730823] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730845] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.730851] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.736596] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.736609] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.834793] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.834967] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.835032] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.835074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.846541] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.846661] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.846683] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.846691] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.950972] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.950983] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.951353] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.952064] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.952226] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.952249] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.952577] scsi2 : pata_via
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.952619] scsi3 : pata_via
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.953782] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.953784] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.435049] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.606890] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.609130] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.609198] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.150308] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.326399] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.777480] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.813431] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   33.837450] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.038491] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.049328] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.049429] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.061331] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.393450] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   34.393501] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.189766] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.189777] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.189918] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.302646] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.322985] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.322992] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.323121] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.351725] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   35.702513] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.311415] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.324284] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.349075] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.349094] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.349098] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.460450] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.460631] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.518707] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   36.518896] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.148678] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.776845] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.499589] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.499732] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.499737] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.120820] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.597021] No dock devices found.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.879754] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.879792] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.879795] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   41.879797] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Successfully called chroot().
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.690786] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.805826] audit(1209788316.731:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4752 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  3 09:48:37 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4838]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  3 09:48:37 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  3 09:48:37 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4720]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 637356360.
May  3 09:48:34 Moody-Machine ntpdate[3023]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -3.199795 sec
May  3 09:48:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.523657] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  3 09:48:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.557638] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  3 09:48:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.822777] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -193995420 ns)
May  3 09:48:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.200711] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.844137] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.844147] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.844182] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine anacron[5089]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-03
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine anacron[5089]: Will run job `cron.weekly' in 10 min.
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine anacron[5089]: Jobs will be executed sequentially
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5121]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  3 09:48:39 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5122]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  3 09:48:40 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5122]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  3 09:48:54 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  3 09:48:54 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  3 09:49:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   68.270147] UDF-fs: No VRS found
May  3 09:49:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   68.284840] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
May  3 09:49:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [   68.289386] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
May  3 19:50:43 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 28313 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.24-16-generic.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.24.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: Loaded 31698 symbols from 80 modules.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000F6B80 checksum 0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] CPU has 1 num_cores
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   262128
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262031
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1207 pages reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2736 pages, LIFO batch:0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34656 bytes of per cpu data
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257241
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=b97d29a7-6878-4c38-95c0-4fdc785cbd35 ro quiet splash
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [    0.000000] TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.217727] time.c: Detected 1999.769 MHz processor.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223208] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223211] console [tty0] enabled
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223226] Checking aperture...
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.223228] CPU 0: aperture @ f0000000 size 128 MB
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.237157] Memory: 1020612k/1048512k available (2466k kernel code, 27512k reserved, 1309k data, 316k init)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.237199] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315704] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009075)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315743] Security Framework initialized
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315752] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315768] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315773] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.315868] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.316861] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.317338] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.317501] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.317503] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.317506] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.317531] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.318132] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.318589] Early unpacking initramfs... done
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.654848] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.654904] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.698464] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748472] APIC timer calibration result 12498553
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748474] Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748559] Brought up 1 CPUs
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748792] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748795]  domain 0: span 01
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748796]   groups: 01
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.748967] net_namespace: 120 bytes
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.749390] Time: 19:50:20  Date: 05/03/08
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.749417] NET: Registered protocol family 16
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.749573] ACPI: bus type pci registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.749638] PCI: Using configuration type 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.750508] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.755100] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.755107] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.755123] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.760401] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.761293] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.802502] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.802648] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.802794] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.802924] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803050] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803172] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803293] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803419] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803569] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803711] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.803849] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.804010] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.804102] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.804128] pnp: PnP ACPI init
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.804134] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.807511] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.807514] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.807730] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.807733] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.807742] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.816517] NET: Registered protocol family 8
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.816519] NET: Registered protocol family 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.816578] agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.820612] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.820682] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.824484] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836518] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836521] system 00:00: iomem range 0xdcc00-0xdffff has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836523] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836526] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836528] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836532] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836534] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836536] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836539] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836541] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836543] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836546] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836553] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836555] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836561] system 00:03: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836563] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836566] system 00:03: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836568] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836570] system 00:03: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836572] system 00:03: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836575] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836577] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836922] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836923]   IO window: disabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836927]   MEM window: f8000000-faffffff
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836929]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836944] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.836979] NET: Registered protocol family 2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.872557] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.872994] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.874985] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.875948] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.875951] TCP reno registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   22.884641] checking if image is initramfs... it is
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.340436] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.534974] Freeing initrd memory: 8205k freed
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.542953] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.542969] audit(1209844221.280:1): initialized
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.544711] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.544782] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.544911] io scheduler noop registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.544914] io scheduler anticipatory registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.544915] io scheduler deadline registered
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.545003] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.545017] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.545413] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.569463] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.569544] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.569547] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.569665] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.569780] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.570246] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.570480] 00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.570609] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.570918] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571095] 0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571147] Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571667] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571727] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571803] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571805] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.571919] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.572859] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.572893] cpuidle: using governor ladder
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.572895] cpuidle: using governor menu
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573040] NET: Registered protocol family 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573098] registered taskstats version 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573222]   Magic number: 8:22:849
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573306]   hash matches device ptyv1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573358] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573361] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573363] EDD information not available.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.573371] Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   23.600367] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   24.769247] fuse init (API version 7.9)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.320307] SCSI subsystem initialized
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.380055] libata version 3.00 loaded.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.387949] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.387972] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.400156] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.400405] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.400414] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.400459] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.412088] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.420055] scsi0 : sata_via
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.440087] scsi1 : sata_via
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.440154] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe100 ctl 0xe200 bmdma 0xe500 irq 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.440157] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe508 irq 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.442164] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.472468] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.472475] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.571755] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.591946] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.644017] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   25.855978] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.067752] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST380815AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.067757] ata2.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.133412] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.133550] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.133749] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.133803] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0f.1 disabled
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136356] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136365] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136376] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136601] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136632] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136757] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136781] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.136787] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.143877] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.143994] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144005] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144007] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144021] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144067] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144074] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144076] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144088] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.144091]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.181506] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.185946] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240019] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240055] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240179] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240199] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.240205] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344073] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344088] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344112] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344134] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344235] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344257] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.344262] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.437988] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.437993] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.447974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.447987] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.448008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.448030] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.448128] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.448150] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.448156] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.552106] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.552302] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.552370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.552414] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfb001000
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.563890] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.564028] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.564054] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.564062] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.668765] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.668777] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.669170] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xfb002000, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.669882] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.670017] pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.670040] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.671212] scsi2 : pata_via
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.671797] scsi3 : pata_via
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.672914] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xe700 irq 14
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   26.672917] ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xe708 irq 15
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.156355] ata4.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCIC, max UDMA/33
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.328192] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.330407] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCIC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.330476] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.340715] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.345918] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.345924] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.345980] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   27.859617] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.035700] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.051836] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.064779] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.075615] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.075632] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   28.075636] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275802] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275822] EXT3-fs: sda2: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275829] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 287238
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275890] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609945
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275896] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 609926
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275901] EXT3-fs: sda2: 3 orphan inodes deleted
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.275902] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   30.341713] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.304377] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.342621] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.504387] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.679057] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.694015] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.694107] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input5
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   37.705934] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.886013] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.886025] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.886166] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   38.907458] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.285159] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.704598] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   39.704650] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.024041] NET: Registered protocol family 10
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.024228] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.184176] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   40.184354] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   42.855584] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   43.484097] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.373109] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.373252] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.373256] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   44.844431] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.279185] No dock devices found.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.578378] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.578417] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.578419] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   45.578421] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 109) and group 'avahi' (GID 120).
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: avahi-daemon 0.6.22 starting up.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully called chroot().
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.3.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Network interface enumeration completed.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering new address record for fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6 on eth0.*.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.3 on eth0.IPv4.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Registering HINFO record with values 'X86_64'/'LINUX'.
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.339405] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
May  3 19:50:44 Moody-Machine kernel: [   46.429256] audit(1209824444.652:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4836 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
May  3 19:50:40 Moody-Machine ntpdate[3082]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -3.978165 sec
May  3 19:50:41 Moody-Machine postfix/master[4923]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
May  3 19:50:41 Moody-Machine dhcdbd: Started up.
May  3 19:50:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [   47.952257] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
May  3 19:50:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [   47.979448] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
May  3 19:50:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [   49.140718] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -105992527 ns)
May  3 19:50:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [   49.926586] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
May  3 19:50:45 Moody-Machine avahi-daemon[4804]: Server startup complete. Host name is Moody-Machine.local. Local service cookie is 1707532948.
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.292316] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.292326] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [   50.292360] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-05-03
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Will run job `cron.weekly' in 10 min.
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Jobs will be executed sequentially
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5205]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5206]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
May  3 19:50:46 Moody-Machine /usr/sbin/cron[5206]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
May  3 19:51:00 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 
May  3 19:51:00 Moody-Machine NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.. 
May  3 19:51:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [   71.006352] UDF-fs: No VRS found
May  3 19:51:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [   71.019359] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
May  3 19:51:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [   71.024196] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
May  3 20:00:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[20681]: (www-data) CMD (         [ -x /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh ] && /usr/share/drupal5/scripts/cron.sh)
May  3 20:00:46 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Job `cron.weekly' started
May  3 20:00:46 Moody-Machine anacron[21944]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2008-05-03
May  3 20:09:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[3867]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  3 20:17:02 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[17487]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859880] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859887] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859893] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859895]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859897] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.859899] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.980632] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2005.980649] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670754] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670761] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670767] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670768]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670771] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.670773] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.769031] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2008.769049] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429221] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429228] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429234] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429235]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429238] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.429240] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.527444] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2011.527460] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326548] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326555] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326561] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326562]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326565] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.326567] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.447260] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2014.447277] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107437] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107444] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107450] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107452]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107454] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.107456] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.205694] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2017.205714] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850884] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850891] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850897] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850899]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850902] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.850904] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971606] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971627] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971630] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971634] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971636]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971640]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971643] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971648] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.971668] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.993645] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.994151] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.994154] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.994654] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.994970] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.995163] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:25:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2019.995166] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699231] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699238] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699244] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699245]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699248] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.699250] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.797480] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:55 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2022.797498] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465168] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465175] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465181] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465182]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465185] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:25:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.465227] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:25:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.563392] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:25:58 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2025.563410] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223567] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223574] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223580] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223582]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223585] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.223587] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.344292] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:01 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2028.344310] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011968] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011975] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011981] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011983]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011986] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.011988] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.132704] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:04 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2031.132722] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800334] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800341] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800347] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800349]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800352] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.800354] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.921126] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:07 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2033.921142] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602316] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602323] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602330] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602331]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602334] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.602336] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736516] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736538] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736542] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736546] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736547]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736552]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736554] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736559] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.736582] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.737604] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.737623] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.737632] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.737634] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:26:10 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2036.737646] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254679] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254686] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254692] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254694]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254696] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.254698] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.375432] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2040.375448] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035574] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035581] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035588] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035589]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035592] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.035594] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.133845] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2043.133863] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801487] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801494] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801500] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801501]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801504] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.801506] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.922252] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2045.922268] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574896] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574903] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574909] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574911]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574913] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.574915] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.673172] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2048.673189] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333317] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333324] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333330] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333332]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333334] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.333336] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.454083] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2051.454101] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114223] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114229] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114236] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114237]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114240] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.114242] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.234989] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235008] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235011] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235015] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235017]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235021]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235024] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235029] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235047] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235085] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235095] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235097] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235110] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235124] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235132] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235134] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:26:29 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2054.235145] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977598] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977605] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977611] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977613]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977615] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2056.977617] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2057.083375] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:32 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2057.083395] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971693] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971701] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971708] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971709]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971712] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2059.971714] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2060.114207] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:35 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2060.114227] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918781] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918788] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918794] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918796]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918798] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:38 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2062.918800] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2063.024538] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2063.024556] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677205] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677212] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677218] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677220]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677223] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:41 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.677225] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.790451] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2065.790469] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443151] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443157] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443164] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443165]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443168] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.443170] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.563858] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2068.563875] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216542] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216548] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216554] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216556]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216559] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.216560] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314782] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314798] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314802] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314806] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314807]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314812]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314814] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314819] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.314835] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.348988] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349262] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349265] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349281] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349296] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349303] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349305] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:26:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2071.349316] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034942] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034948] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034955] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034956]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034959] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.034961] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.155657] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2074.155672] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808355] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808361] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808367] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808369]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808371] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.808373] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.914078] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2076.914095] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574270] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574276] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574282] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574284]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574287] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.574289] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.694995] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:26:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2079.695013] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355180] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355187] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355194] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355195]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355198] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.355200] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.475886] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2082.475901] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121077] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121083] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121090] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121091]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121094] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.121096] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.234310] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2085.234328] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909476] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909483] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909489] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909490]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909493] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2087.909495] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007731] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007751] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007755] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007759] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007761]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007765]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007767] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007773] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.007792] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008746] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008760] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008762] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008775] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008789] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008797] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008799] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2088.008810] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667880] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667887] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667893] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667894]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667897] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.667899] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.788642] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2090.788661] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456282] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456289] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456295] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456296]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456299] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.456301] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.554553] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:12 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2093.554573] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214702] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214709] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214715] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214716]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214719] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:15 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.214721] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.327955] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:16 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2096.327970] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988098] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988105] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988111] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988112]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988115] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:18 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2098.988117] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2099.108860] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:19 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2099.108877] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769016] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769023] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769029] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769030]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769033] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.769035] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.882261] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:22 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2101.882275] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527437] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527444] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527451] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527452]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527455] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.527457] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625699] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625718] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625721] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625725] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625727]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625731]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625733] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625738] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.625756] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661267] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661287] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661290] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661303] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661320] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661327] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661329] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:25 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2104.661340] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689663] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689670] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689677] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689678]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689681] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.689683] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.823850] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:28 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2107.823868] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573541] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573548] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573555] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573556]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573559] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.573561] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.701802] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:31 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2110.701819] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354484] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354491] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354498] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354499]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354502] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.354504] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.475217] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2113.475234] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135353] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135360] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135366] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135368]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135371] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.135373] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.256137] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2116.256157] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916276] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916283] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916289] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916290]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916293] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2118.916295] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2119.029542] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2119.029563] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697177] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697184] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697191] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697192]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697195] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.697197] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817945] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817966] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817969] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817973] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817975]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817980]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817982] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.817987] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818006] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818953] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818964] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818966] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818979] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.818993] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.819000] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.819002] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:27:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2121.819014] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478124] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478131] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478137] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478138]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478141] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.478143] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.576352] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:47 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2124.576371] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244027] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244033] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244040] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244041]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244044] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.244046] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.349764] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2127.349782] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002460] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002473] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002479] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002480]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002483] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.002485] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.100680] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2130.100697] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753380] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753387] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753393] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753395]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753398] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.753400] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.881589] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2132.881604] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541788] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541794] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541801] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541802]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541805] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.541807] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.662498] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:27:59 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2135.662515] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322692] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322699] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322705] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322706]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322709] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.322711] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428406] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428422] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428426] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428429] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428431]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428436]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428438] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428443] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.428460] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.450455] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.450856] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.450860] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.451270] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.451530] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.451672] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:02 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2138.451674] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111076] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111083] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111089] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111090]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111093] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.111095] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.224323] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:05 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2141.224341] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899496] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899503] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899509] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899511]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899514] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2143.899516] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2144.020209] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:08 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2144.020227] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680369] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680376] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680382] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680383]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680386] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.680388] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.801115] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:11 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2146.801132] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461272] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461279] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461285] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461286]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461289] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.461291] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.559570] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:14 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2149.559591] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249930] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249937] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249944] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249945]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249948] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.249950] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.347948] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:17 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2152.347970] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132008] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132015] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132021] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132023]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132026] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.132028] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230305] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230326] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230329] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230333] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230335]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230340]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230342] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230347] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.230366] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.231206] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.231234] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.231244] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.231246] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:20 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2155.231258] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905420] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905428] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905434] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905435]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905438] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:23 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2157.905440] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2158.003680] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:24 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2158.003695] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648831] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648838] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648844] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648846]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648848] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:26 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.648851] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.769593] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:27 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2160.769612] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444729] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444736] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444743] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444744]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444747] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.444749] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.542997] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:30 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2163.543011] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195669] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195676] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195682] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195684]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195686] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.195688] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.308923] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:33 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2166.308940] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969063] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969070] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969076] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969077]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969080] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2168.969082] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2169.067336] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:36 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2169.067353] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727501] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727507] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727514] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727515]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727518] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.727520] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825753] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825769] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825773] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825776] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825778]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825783]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825785] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825789] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825806] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825842] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825853] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825855] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825868] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825882] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825889] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825891] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:39 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2171.825903] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478423] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478430] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478436] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478438]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478440] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.478442] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.591687] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:42 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2174.591707] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251816] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251823] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251829] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251830]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251833] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.251835] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.372594] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:45 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2177.372613] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040267] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040274] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040280] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040281]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040284] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.040286] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.153485] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:48 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2180.153502] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828656] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828662] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828669] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828670]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828673] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.828675] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.941891] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:51 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2182.941908] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609579] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609586] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609592] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609593]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609596] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.609598] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.715329] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2185.715351] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360489] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360496] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360502] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360503]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360506] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.360508] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473728] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473748] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473752] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473756] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473757]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473762]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473764] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473769] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.473788] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.495770] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.496449] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.496500] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.496947] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.497355] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.497536] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.497539] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:28:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 2188.497908] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:30:57 Moody-Machine syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
May  3 20:30:57 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Job `cron.weekly' terminated
May  3 20:30:57 Moody-Machine anacron[5173]: Normal exit (1 job run)
May  3 20:39:01 Moody-Machine /USR/SBIN/CRON[22350]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
May  3 20:50:39 Moody-Machine -- MARK --
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889384] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889391] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889398] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889399]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889402] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3675.889404] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3676.019216] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:34 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3676.019235] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991649] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991656] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991662] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991664]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991667] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3678.991669] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3679.109122] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:37 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3679.109143] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056536] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056543] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056549] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056550]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056553] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.056555] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.184254] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:40 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3682.184272] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844431] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844438] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844444] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844445]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844448] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.844450] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.972666] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:43 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3684.972685] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880968] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880975] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880982] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880983]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880986] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.880988] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.990138] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:46 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3687.990158] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821824] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821831] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821838] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821839]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821842] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:49 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.821844] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.955982] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956000] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956004] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956008] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956009]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956014]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956016] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956021] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.956039] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.980491] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.980966] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.980969] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.981497] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.981837] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.982094] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.982098] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:55:50 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3690.982515] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593933] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593940] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593946] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593947]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593950] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:53 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.593952] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.692188] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:54 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3694.692199] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.371806] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.371898] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.371974] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.371976]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.372063] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:55:56 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.372135] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:55:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.489303] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:55:57 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3697.489321] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388640] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388715] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388783] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388785]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388864] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.388929] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.509399] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:00 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3700.509412] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169539] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169614] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169682] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169684]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169763] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.169828] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.282802] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:03 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3703.282812] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935459] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935530] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935599] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935600]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935679] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3705.935744] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3706.056243] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:06 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3706.056266] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.723864] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.723949] ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.724018] ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:a6:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 tag 0 dma 4096 in
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.724020]          res 51/40:00:ad:fd:6e/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.724098] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.724163] ata2.00: error: { UNC }
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822149] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822169] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822173] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822177] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822178]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822183]         02 6e fd ad 
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822185] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822191] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40828333
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.822210] ata2: EH complete
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.823155] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.823167] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
May  3 20:56:09 Moody-Machine kernel: [ 3708.823169] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
May  3 20:58:20 Moody-Machine exiting on signal 15
```


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

^did u tried booting with "  nopaic nolapic  libata.atapi_enabled=1 combined_mode=libata" options?


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2008)

I didn't try as i don't know what these options do, and how will they help me.


There is just no use of blindly trying out options, unless you know what the problem really is.

can you tell me, what really wrong here


----------

